# Sept. 07 Mama's - November!



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I didn't see a new thread up yet so I figured I'd start one. Hard to believe that November is already here.

We did lots of grocery shopping today and are hopefully set for the rest of the month. Liam eats constantly so I feel like we never have enough food in the house. I got some maternity shirts today also and I'm much more comfortable. We were visited by lots of trick or treaters last night and Liam loved watching all the kids and waving bye bye, he ended up crashing around 11pm.

I love the pictures, Jeanine!


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some recent pics! (I have a few even sweet H'W pics coming, but not uploaded yet)

Faery baby
Family shot
I made this poncho
Babywearing group at the pumpkin patch

Chaya is walking.

We are nightweaning.

I am engorged









hope all are well. I think of you mama's often.

Jeanine ~ great pics!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you for starting the new thread *Katie*.

*FaliciaGayle*, your photos are so sweet! I am kicking myself for all I am not getting done! they are only babies once and I can do so amny things (though maybe not well) and I just can't find the time. Sorry, this turned ventish but I am a wee bit envious of the pumpkin hats I could have knit and the poncho I haven't made - Sorry.

If you are engorged you can pump to a point of comfort which could prevent other problems (mastitis and general discomfort to name a couple). If you want more info you can pm me or check out llli.org or kellymom.com

Linus has a cold so I am not wearing a black t-shirt today as they show snot so terribly.







My house is neither clean nor disgusting. Not too much news here...


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Mamajb








I often wonder how I'll get anything done if/when we have another baby. I can't imagine what it's like with FIVE! Be gentle with yourself









I woke up the other night soooooo engorged and uncomfortable that I did pump a bit - but since we are only trying to go from 1 am to 5 am w/o nursing (I'm trying to restore fertility) am I counter acting the whole thing by pumping? It's been so long since I used the pump I got all flustered. I was oddly disappointed with the amount that came out.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the new thread, *Katie*.
*
Wendi* - I'm glad to hear Jenabe's job has been extended for a little while. I'm getting very anxious to hear baby-news! Happy late anniversary.

*Falicia* - cute poncho! and cute faery!








*
mommajb* - i feel like i don't get a lot done, too. i feel like i almost get the bare minimum done. anything above and beyond that means there's something else not getting done.

*anyone who gives gifts in December* - what are your ideas for your little ones?

Happy November Ladies!







:







:







:


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

This year is flying by! I can't believe it's November.

Lucy has taken her first "official" steps--as in, more than one or two at a time! We went to my aunt's house on Halloween and she took several steps while we were just hanging out, then today she took 4 more to get a ball away from dh. She's so steady on her feet while standing (and bending, squatting, turning, stretching!), I have a feeling she'll take off running as soon as she figures it out.

*Holiday gifts:* We're getting a play kitchen, most likely this one. We're also turning the Arm's Reach co-sleeper (in playpen mode) into a ball bit, lol, but I think my mom is in charge of that. I'm hoping to finish the three Waldorf dolls I've been working on in time for Christmas and we're looking at some wooden tablewear or tea sets to go with the kitchen.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Got a Wii Fit last weekend but just go around to setting it up. Lucy is in love with the balance board. The minute I put her down in the playroom she runs over to it and stands on top of it. She looks like she is surfing. She will then look back at me as if to ask "where are the people that are on the TV screen when you play it Momma?" It is fun, but I think I will just get to use it mostly on the weekend when she is napping....not enough time any other time....YKWIM? Even then I feel like I should be doing something productive while she is sleeping.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

holiday gifts for the dd are to include:
toddler table and chairs
baby doll
a drum
the little people garage
cars and trucks.

things are going well here, but ro is getting more and more set on RUNNING everywhere. bumps and bruises galore.

she now knows that snakes go sssss, chickens go bokbok, and elephants go baroooooo! that, and she somehow learned what a panda was. and now goes around spotting pambaaaas. where she learned it, we have NO idea. we were passing panda express in a mall, and she pointed and said PAMBAAAAA!







: where did she get that piece of info?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I am not sure what we are doing about gifts this year. We usually do give some but I am feeling like my kids have plenty and expect even more. A large part of me wants to dash their expectations and another part me thinks it is so much fun to them happy.

Michelle, we still enjoy the wii fit but finding time to play w/o Linus's help is hard as he really loves the buttons on the balance board. The kiddos find more time than I do predictably enough. The body tests are fun at least.









Lindsay, Ro sounds like she is just the smartest little girl. You should be proud.









Now that Lucy is walking does that mean I have the only crawling baby left in the ddc? I should be used to this by now as most of my others walked very late. Don't you think he would want to follow the others around on his own to feet though?

The time change or the halloween candy or something has us all discombobulated today.







School work is mostly done but goodness there is some whining going on!







: to me for the rest of the day.









Wendi, how is Kaija?


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Now that Lucy is walking does that mean I have the only crawling baby left in the ddc? I should be used to this by now as most of my others walked very late. Don't you think he would want to follow the others around on his own to feet though?

Well, she's definitely still crawling! I'm not sure how long it will be before she's actually walking instead of her gimp-crawl.







My mom said my brothers and I all crawled around 15 months (or between 14 and 15) so Lucy's pretty much in line with that, since she'll be 14 months on Sunday. I wonder sometimes if she prefers crawling because then she's level with the cats!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I forgot to set clocks....we somehow managed to be on time for everything today though.

Andrew had eye surgery this morning and is in bed sleeping. He is having quite a bit of pain and had a bad headache, but motrin and the numbing eye drops seem to be doing the trick. We all had to get up at 6am so Liam is sleeping as well right now.

I have no idea what to do for Christmas gifts. I'm thinking something like a rocking horse or a scooter or something that he can sit on and move around with, he likes to do this with objects that aren't exactly appropriate for that purpose. He needs some footy pj's and more socks, other than that I really haven't had time to stop and think about Christmas.

Here are some pics from pumpkin carving:

1
2
3


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Now I remember! We are looking at aride on toy w/o pedals for Linus, maybe something by radioflyer? He could use it inside until spring and then take it outside.

Katie, Liam is so cute! We forgot to carve our pumpkins.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

That reminded me, too! We picked up this bike for $12 at a consignment sale, that'll be one of Lucy's Christmas gifts.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

That is so cute ishy! What a deal you got.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I just realized I never subbed here. I was wondering where you all were. DUH!

No baby yet. I did get woken up in the night with Kaija asking about when she should call the midwife. She was having ctx's about 5-8 minutes apart for a while and they were new and different. I suggested she didn't call the midwife at 3am and just try to get some sleep. Well she is still sleeping now. It is getting so close.







: I am glad she is getting some sleep before the big event. I am going to meet my grandbaby in the next day or so.







:

Dahlia is sleeping again so I am feeling so much better. I hate that 20-40 minute waking cycle that she gets on while teething or sick. Makes for one tired mama!

Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Dear!! I just saw my new ddddc.







:

Wendi


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I had something to say and know that I am here...POOF! It is gone from my head.

Linus is soooo clingy today.

I am feeling a bit of anxiety. I way overbooked this week because I never checked my November calendar I just kept on committing myself to more and more. I am having to cancel left and right and I feel like such a flake. Ugh. More awful phone calls to make now.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
I just realized I never subbed here. I was wondering where you all were. DUH!


I thought you weren't around because you were busy with Grandbabe. Keep us posted......


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
I thought you weren't around because you were busy with Grandbabe. Keep us posted......









:


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I would take a minute and post for sure if the baby came. She is back to bed. She has been contracting all day but not getting any more intense. I think we will get another shift after midnight. That has always been her time to shine! I am getting so excited to meet this little creature.

Wendi


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Your going to keep me up all night! This and election returns.

I'll have to check here in the morning earlier rather than later. This baby watch is so much more exciting when I am not going into labor myself!


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

: Blessed birth vibes for your little scorpio grandchild, Wendi.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
I am going to meet my grandbaby in the next day or so.







:


aiyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!







:







:





















:







:
















keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers









keep us posted!!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Your going to keep me up all night! This and election returns.

I know! What an exciting night!

Hoping all goes well for Kaija and the babe!!!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

ELV's for Kaija, and so excited for you Wendi!

Andrew had eye surgery yesterday and is making a slow recovery, today he is doing much better and was able to be up and about without too much pain though. I ended up falling asleep downstairs waiting for election results and woke up just in time to see Barack Obama become president-elect







:


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, howdy there.....








: I missed you so much......







: I finally have internet (high speed) set up at mom's....whew.

I hope to be back more often now that things have settled down. Mom is doing better and better every day. She will never be the same but I see glimpses and that's enough for me. She voted and that was huge for her bc she was so upset she wasn't going to get to vote but she was able to. She won't tell me who she voted for though.

We are staying with her right now bc Dh and I have split. I don't know if it's temporary or permanent yet....taking it day by day. Lots of things just came to a head finally and it was just time to take the step I've been thinking about for quite some time. Something I should've prolly done 18 months ago when I first thought about it......but I chose to ride the ups and downs and lately there were way more downs than ups. So, here I am.

A single mama with 2 girlies. It's hard. But at least I have mom's to go to and I am blessed there. I am doing a bunch of work to the house so it's more habitable for the girls.....trying to get rid of the smoke smell, figuring out what to do about the carpet etc......

I've taken a month break from my childcare and thankfully I have understanding families.....the house just isn't ready for childcare there. I only have part time kids now so it's not a huge deal but now that I am on my own, I will need a full timer or two...so much of my money is tied up in college savings for the girls I swore I would never touch, preschool 3 days a week for my oldest and I can't take that away from her bc she is flourishing so and totally in love with it (it's a Montessori/Waldorf mix and it's great and priced so well....)....it gives her some solace in this craziness right now.

I don't know what the holiday's will bring. Trying to save up a bit to get them a few things. We never did anything huge....just a few things......simple things.

I'm looking into becoming a doula....I have most of the work done...just need to figure some things out and get working on it. So that will be good and hoepfully generate a bit of income for me.

Dh was laid off during this so money is just as tight for him right now. Luckily when we moved in May we got in on a sweet deal for the townhouse so......that should be ok until at least then. ALOT will have to change for me to take myself and the girls back. We will see...day by day......but I don't know. ALOT about him will need to change. I was basically a single parent when we were together anyways so....I feel awful he was laid off during this and we both knew it may be happening as his company has talked about it for a long time. He tried to plan for it but got busy doing other things. He needs to look down inside himself and find out what he really wants.....He has some job prospects which is good and that makes me happy. I just had to do what was best for the girls and I. We are happy and adjusting well but like I said, I was basically a single parent to begin with. He would work, come home, go to the garage to do his hobby stuff, ate dinner with us but would stand in the kitchen (eat in kitchen), go back out to the garage before we were even done, come in and go to bed.

Lilah is a walking fool. We went from tentative steps to I've been doing it my whole life. She is working on 6 teeth right now and they've all popped through thank god...it's been rough. I adore her more and more each day.

I took her for her FIRST sick visit and only as a precautionary just in case. She had a sinus thing going on and no matter what I did, I couldn't thin out the crap in her nose so it just got stuck there and then goopy eye came. She's getting better and it's been 9 days now and she's pretty much on the med. I broke down and filled the ointment for her eye since NOTHING else was working and she's happier. She weighed in at 20 pounds 14 ounces. Such a peanut.

I need to find her some 6-9 footie jammies/play zippies....the Carters ones fit her perfect and the 9-12 gymbo/old navy ones fit her perfect. She is just enough off season from big sister that the sleepers don't fit but the tops/jeans do so......She had on the cutest outfit the other day complete with her big sister's old Stride Rite shoes and looked so old so I stripped her down to her Snappi'd prefold....hahahahha.

I'm having issues with dd1 treating her as if she's a doll and Lilah is starting to protest very loudly about it and her sister has just forgotten what no, stop, don't and please don't means these days. I've given some leeway bc of all that's been going on but I'm at my wit's end with the tenacity if that makes sense. It will serve her well when she's older though.....she got both her father's and I's stubborness.....loads of fun.....

*gifts*: i don't know what we will be doing this year gift wise. dd1 will get some of my old fisher price little people stuff mom kept immaculate care of and lilah will get a baby of some kind if i can get the money together and maybe some cute diapers? I have a bunch of fabric so I may make them Hanna style playdresses if I can find the time....there just isn't $ for anything else this year.

*lindsay:*







@ Ro's animal sounds...I had a video that taught animals with abc's when dd1 was little so she was about 15 months old and knew all these offbeat animals and sounds....i loved it.

*Wendy:* Looks like I picked a fab time to return!! Many blessings for a smooth and easy labor for Kaija!! Big hugs to you!!!!

*Katie*: I scanned through the end of October's thread and I think you look great and I won't mention the T word. My friend Tanya was way bigger so early the second time around we thought it was the BIG T word but it wasn't. Just a bigger baby and she settled in and looked about right near the end!! So excited for you. Adorable pics of Mr. Liam. I have to confess that I haven't carved our punkins yet. Just got busy. Maybe tonight.

*Jess*: Hello. Howdy. Hi.









Hello to everyone else. I wish I had more. I'm just so







: that I have internet again and can pop back in more reguarly......and I'm excited about that.







:







:







:

It's a new day...a new president.....a new beginning for the girls and I. Who could ask for more.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Healing vibes to Andrew









Easy labor/healthy babe vibes to Kaija









We have a new president!







:

Now all we need is a new grandbaby!







:







:














:

Off to find the results of CA's propositions...


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

And my DDC is still here.







:







:







:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
Well,
I need to find her some 6-9 footie jammies/play zippies....the Carters ones fit her perfect and the 9-12 gymbo/old navy ones fit her perfect.
.

Hi Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have some used Carter's sleepers I would love to send you!! PM me your mailing address if you want them.

I'm going to finish reading your post, and then I'm going to look for those CA results.....


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Really? Yay! That saves me a trip out tomorrow with the girls. We'll go to the park instead. It's the last day of Indian Summer I think.....

And you will let me give you something for them right??? Guess I'll pm you with that info!!

I have friends all over Cali waiting for those results!!!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Sunshine - I'm sorry things had to turn out this way but I hope this is a fresh start for you and the girls and everything starts turning around for you, I am sending lots of positive energy for all of you!

Last night before bed I started to throw up uncontrollably in the hallway and barely made it to the bathroom for the rest of it, I have no idea what that was about. I've had a headache for the past 3 days so I'm wondering if they are somehow related. I'm still feeling kind of nauseous today but better, still have the headache though.

Liam is working really hard on getting those top canines in, he's never had this much trouble with teeth before. His sleep is out of whack and he wants to go to bed early and wake up even earlier, probably because he doesn't nap until super late in the day. I am just praying for the day when it all evens itself out.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katie* Marty loved the trick-or-treaters too! He kept looking on Saturday morning out the window for more people







Maybe I need to rethink never giving this kid a sibling!







I really hope you feel better. I hope the vomiting is just a fluke. I'm so sorry







:

*Falicia* I'm at work and they block the photos







: I have to login at home and go look! I'm sorry you're engorged. I feel your pain







: I hope it gets better soon.

*Mommajb*







: at the snot comment. I never thought I'd pick my outfit based on bodily fluids, but here I am! Marty has a trike kind of thing from Radio flyer. It has 4 wheels, but is self-propelled by foot: Scoot About My dad ordered it online for his birthday, thinking it was a regular trike, and was annoyed when it didn't have pedals, but it is just as well since I'm not sure he's that coordinated yet anyway.

*Jeanine* I've been big into the co-ops for our holiday shopping. I already ordered Marty some really gorgeous alphabet blocks, some snacktrap stuff, shoes, and I got a few tub toys from Educational Warehouse. I don't really plan on getting him much more because my IL's go overboard with the toys







:

*Wendi* I'm so glad to hear Jenabe got an extension. My mom just did too. This is such a scary time to be unemployed. I really hope things get better soon








I'm sooooo excited for your new grandbaby!!!

*Michelle* I'm so jealous! I want a Wii Fit soooo much. I'm hoping DH gets one for Christmas but doubt he pays that much attention to what I say!

*Lindsay* They pick up things from the craziest places. DS does things all the time and I'm like, "What?!"

*Gia*














: Oh, I'm so glad to have you back!!







: I'm so sorry about you and DP. It sounds like it is for the best though. I hope you are able to work it to an easier life once everything settles. How nice for your mom to have you all with her.









Well everyone in my new office is freakin' pissed about the election. I'm remaining neutral. I just don't mix work and politics. It gets too messy. I just don't understand.

Anyhoo&#8230;Marty is great. He's at school this morning. Took off with the "bye mom" and left me in the dust! I had to ask him to come back and give me a kiss! I am trying desperately to get him to communicate when he has to go to the bathroom because he is not going on the potty at all at school. Over the weekend he only had 2 wet pull ups all weekend so I don't understand what the problem is. All I can think is that they aren't asking him if he has to go and because he's "busy" playing, he won't tell them.

I'm frustrated. I did order him some fun undies the other day though so that is exciting! Well, I got to get back to work but I just wanted to sign in and (finally) sub to the Nov thread.







to you all. Anxiously waiting for Wendi's grandbaby news!!







:


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Still no baby! She is still having ctx's about 5-8 minutes apart but still irregular. Getting stronger but not kicking in to high gear yet. She is sleeping. I keep telling her to just eat, drink and sleep, eat, drink and sleep! We blew up the birth tub last night so we didn't have to do it in the middle of the night. We are on high alert here!

I will post when she goes in to full on labor.










I am just cleaning house and taking care of my stuff so I can be ready.







Dahlia is such a toddler and still so sweet and amazing. She loves to cuddle in bed in the morning and that makes me so happy. She is really calm and not destructive which is a nice switch after Eavan. She is all dressed in pink today and looks like a fat happy piglet. She is getting a lot of curls in the back of her head. She is making vroom noises with a car right now but she doesn't do it right and it sounds a bit more like hissing or something weird. It makes me smile every time.

I haven't caught up yet but I see Sunshine posted a long update and Mrsb too so I am going to go read and catch up.
Wendi


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sunshine! I am fresh out of baby girl clothes or I'd send them right over. You know I would.







I am sorry this has been such a tough time.







: for all the new beginnings.

Katie, I hope you are feeling better and vomit was fluky. Did you have to clean it up yourself? That is the pits. (questions only another mom would ask)

Wendi, how are you doing? You are quiet. Where are the boys? What is Kaija's labor plan like? I want to come help do something.









Mrsb, politics. I am so excited, apprehensive, and bored with it all. How's that for a summary?









The girls are exhausted, I am going to go calm them down and helkp them clean their room. Chili is on the simmer for dinner.







:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

wendi, we cross posted.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 

Katie, I hope you are feeling better and vomit was fluky. Did you have to clean it up yourself? That is the pits. (questions only another mom would ask)



Yep, unfortunately I had to clean it up myself. The carpet is a light beige and ended up staining so I'm going to have to figure out some creative way to get it out


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
Yep, unfortunately I had to clean it up myself. The carpet is a light beige and ended up staining so I'm going to have to figure out some creative way to get it out









Get either Bac-Out or Nature's Miracle. They are both enzymatic cleaners and digest the bodily fluids. They work great.

I am so sorry you were sick and I hope you feel much better now.









Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Wendi, how are you doing? You are quiet. Where are the boys? What is Kaija's labor plan like? I want to come help do something.










We did cross post.







I have been trying desperately to catch up on sleep. I have been going to bed relatively early and sleeping in late. It feels indulgent but when I think of my sleep debt it really isn't.

The boys! Eavan is at school and Zaid is hidden away as usual. He likes to play video games or play alone. I just reminded him to empty the dishwasher.

Kaija's birth plan is very simple. She wants to do her own thing, not really be messed with, get in the tub and catch her own baby.







:
















I wish you could come hang out with me and wait for baby to come.

The house is basically clean so that's a plus.

Sunshine ~














It is so good to see you here. I am sorry you had to split with dh and I hope for the best outcome for all of you, whatever that looks like. I am really glad to hear that your mom is doing better. I bet she is glad to have you there.

Katie ~ sending more get well vibes







: I hope Andrew heals quickly.

Mrsb ~ I have always found that early potty learners need frequent reminders to be able to acheive success. I hope you can get daycare on board so that it can go really quickly.

Thank you all for the good vibes and good thoughts and kind words about Kaija's labor/birth. She is being so brave and patient. I just adore her.









I am so glad we have a new president elect. I am feeling a lot of hope for our country and that is quite a change for me.

Wendi


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I am sitting here reading and thinking about labor. I just about died. My heart stopped. I couldn't find Linus. I ran outside to look for him. Alice had taken him to the girls room to play. I think I have enough adrenaline in my system to do ANYTHING right now.







I am literally trembling.

Okay, calm down. Calm down. I have no idea why I am so easily shaken.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Mommajb-Doesn't that feel awful...glad Linus was safe with his sisters.

Yesterday I was on the phone with a customer and I didn't "hear" Lucy and I whipped around in my chair. She is going through my Mom's trash behind me..."eating" those stupid styrofoam peanuts. I put the customer on hold and told someone else to take it as I ran her to the bathroom to attempt to wash out what was in her mouth. I started crying and felt like an awful mother. She was fine and I really don't think she ate any as it didn't "taste" good.

Wendi-







: ELV to Kajia. Hugs to you.

Katie-I am hoping the pukey thing was a fluke too. My sister is having a really bad go of it this time around too. She had not a bit of morning sickness with her first...so this is throwing her for a loop.

MrsB-I am so jealous of Marty learning to potty on the potty. I think Lucy would be ready and she is with me all day....but it is just crazy here and I think I would miss her ques. The last thing I want to do is confuse her.

Hi Sunshine!!!









Lately, if I put food on Lucy's high chair tray some will go in the mouth, but most on the floor or handed off to the dogs, but if I put it on her little plate it is all gobbled up


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

I cant believe we are talking about potty learning, my almost 3 year old is still not there....some days we are close







Although, she did have a week when she was 15 months were almost every pee was caught, including staying dry through the night. Then it ended









Man, Cian is wearing me out. He is turning into his sister as far as sleeping, skipping naps, staying up late, etc. He is also very ahh vocal when he doesnt get to do what he wants like dancing on the rocking chair or table, or playing on the stairs, or climbing onto the handles of dd's trike. I dont know how we have avoided injuries with him thus far. Its very funny and cute, but exhausting.

I am also on a bit of an emotional hangover from last night







: After staying up to midnight watching election coverage, I couldnt fall asleep It was about 3 when I finally did, and then Cian woke up at 6:30


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi ladies...I have a slammin' migraine so this is short and sweet...just wanted to add our Halloween photos to the mix (and to check on Kaija














...

Pumpkin carving
Family w/Pumpkin
Marty's Halloween Parade @ Daycare
Me & my babe @ his daycare Halloween party
Chef Marty
Stinky Face 
Boy vs. Bagel...hmm, who do you think won??


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmagick* 
Man, Cian is wearing me out. He is turning into his sister as far as sleeping, skipping naps, staying up late, etc. He is also very ahh vocal when he doesnt get to do what he wants like dancing on the rocking chair or table, or playing on the stairs, or climbing onto the handles of dd's trike. I dont know how we have avoided injuries with him thus far. Its very funny and cute, but exhausting.










: Linus, too. exhausting. Dh is out trying to walk him to sleep right now. It could be hours.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
Hi ladies...I have a slammin' migraine so this is short and sweet...just wanted to add our Halloween photos to the mix (and to check on Kaija














...

Pumpkin carving
Family w/Pumpkin
Marty's Halloween Parade @ Daycare
Me & my babe @ his daycare Halloween party
Chef Marty
Stinky Face 
Boy vs. Bagel...hmm, who do you think won??

cute! all of you are cute!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
Hi ladies...I have a slammin' migraine so this is short and sweet...just wanted to add our Halloween photos to the mix (and to check on Kaija














...

Pumpkin carving
Family w/Pumpkin
Marty's Halloween Parade @ Daycare
Me & my babe @ his daycare Halloween party
Chef Marty
Stinky Face 
Boy vs. Bagel...hmm, who do you think won??

Jess, Marty is just a beautiful babe!!! I can say that a boy is beautiful can't I???


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Waiting for babies is boring!









She is just sitting there not having a baby.









She keeps having irregular contractions but nothing exciting. I hope this baby comes soon.

Wendi


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 

She is just sitting there not having a baby.




















Doesn't she know we're all waiting?


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

: Just waiting for baby news.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
Waiting for babies is boring!









She is just sitting there not having a baby.









She keeps having irregular contractions but nothing exciting. I hope this baby comes soon.

Wendi


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
Waiting for babies is boring!









She is just sitting there not having a baby.









She keeps having irregular contractions but nothing exciting. I hope this baby comes soon.

Wendi


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Come on baby!









Love your pictures, mrsb. Marty is a doll. I want a bagel now









For mamas with boys with long hair - When do you start using regular shampoo and conditioner or the equivalent for children? Liam's hair is about shoulder length now when wet and gets super curly, we are starting to deal with tangled hair so regular baby wash isn't cutting it.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

ds didn't start growing his hair out until he was 4.5, until then we kept it short. i can't remember when we started using shampoo/conditioner on dd1. jamsion is bald. sorry i'm no help.

more good vibes to Kaija, babe and Wendi


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Katie-I switched from all-over baby wash to shampoo a few months ago and also use a spray leave in conditioner. Lucy's hair was getting tangled and frizzy. Now when I use the leave-in conditioner it curls up in the back again. She had her first haircut last weekend to cut off the really fine fly-away baby hair along her neck and it too cute and looks thicker.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We can still get by with California Baby shampoo and conditioner on 5 yo dd. The caveats are that I have to do her hair not her or dh and we leave the conditioner in or we would never get through the curls.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
Waiting for babies is boring!









She is just sitting there not having a baby.









Wendi























:

laugh:







:







:







:








:







:







:








:

I just came on to say howdy and this was the first thing I saw. So needed a giggle.....sounds similar to how my first labor went...but I was also 11 days over......(i knew conception date bc we only did it one day that month bc we were busy.....







)

At least she's not miserable right???

The popcorn is bc I just popped some....it's good waiting for baby food too.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, should have said girls with long hair also. Not trying to be sexist








What brand of shampoo/conditioner do you use? I only have access to conventional stuff here since we have to travel an hour to trader joe's/whole foods. Can I just use my trader joe's conditioner on him?


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Lucy certainly doesn't have long hair, so I can't help you there, but I've seen California Baby stuff at our regular stores--regular grocery stores and I think at Target and/or Walmart, if those are near you, Katie!

Alas, my little non-walker has discovered the joys of climbing onto furniture to jump and/or throw her body around onto pillows.







She can't get onto the couches because she can't get a good grip, but we have one chair (a swivel rocker type thing) that she can tip forward just enough to reach the back of the cushion and pull herself onto it. I have the chair positioned so it's against one end of the couch so she can't tip herself off it, but that means she can climb over the back of the chair to get onto the couch! I think I wished too hard for a little gymnast and now I have to suffer the consequences!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

*Jess*: I keep thinking, "Gosh, Marty is so tall." and then I forget he is just a wee big older....He's adorable. I love the stand the pumpkin is on. What alphabet blocks? I was sad to return here to see the Co-ops going away and joined up on Wendi's yahoo one. I need to check it...I found a note I received from Jess the other day tucked in my diaperbag. I hadn't used the bag in a bit but I went somewhere with a friend and we were gonna be out awhile so I grabbedit. I had it stored at mom's bc I haven't taken a diaperbag with me for months....and reached down to clean it out to put new things in it and found a tiny diaper with banana's on it and a note from Jess. I read it a few times...nothing special....just when are we gonna have these babies type stuff but it warmed my heart and made me smile. It's not tucked in Lilah's baby box. Oh, YAY for the potty!!!! DD1 was about 16 months.

*Katie:* Thanks. It's been hard. Espcially being back home again but it's not the house I grew up in so it's not really like being back home home...hahaha. Mom is thrilled and it puts some ease on my sister so she can go back to her nanny job more often. She cares for the kids of my very first high school boyfriend. It's fun to see him and chit chat. His wife is so nice and dd1 was conceived the night he got married......Dp and I were too tired to drive home from the wedding so we got a hotel room halfway home....







Hugs for the freak vomit episode...I second the cleaners someone else said. Bac-out is a fave here.

*Wendi*: So happy that Jenabe got an extension. I am sure that relives a bit of what's gonna happen. Can't wait to hear about labor. Were you ever able to get a late belly pic for all us observers???

*mommajb*: I know. Someone had a super cute tie dye bum underneath her costume....it peeked out in a few pics I think. I'll see if I can find one. She has her faves out of those....







for Linus "missing". I've had a similar experience a month or so ago. I fell asleep downstairs at a friends house and Lilah was asleep with me but on the other end of the sofa. My friend came home and Lilah apparently woke up and sat up so she took her upstairs with her to play and get back to sleep. I woke up about 3am and flipped out.....looking all over for her. I finally went upstairs and opened the bedroom door and she was all snugged up with my friend (we've been friends for almost 20 years) so I climbed in with them and there we were. I did chat with her bout it in the morning and she said she thought about that just as Lilah was dosing off. HUGS.
*
Michelle*: Lilah likes packing peanuts too. Someone shipped me something in a swap on a different board last month with the ones that melt (only word i can think of right now) when water hits them. I think she ate 2 before I realized what was going on. LOL @ Lucy and her plate..she's just a proper girl....









*Nicole*: Hugs for wearig out. Lilah has her moments but it's her big sister that wears me out. Bedtime has been a fight for as long as I can remember......she is happy to be back in bed with me though so that helps. Last night Lilah would NOT go to sleep...fought it so hard to I turned the lights on downstairs and we went to play. She walked over to her swing which she hasn't sat in forever but I brought it with us and patted it while holding her baby and tried to climb in. I giggled and told her ok and put her in it, turned on the waves and the changing light and she smiled and closed her eyes. So sweet.

*Hair*: Jealous of those dealing with tangles...














We have hair but no more or less than months and months ago. My friends though use their conditioner or their conditioner in a spray bottle with some water and then either leave it in or wash it out...HTH.

Ok, I am upoading some photo vomit since it's been awhile. Maybe some First birthday and some odd and ends. Halloween isn't uploaded yet. I don't have my own digital yet and they are on my friend's camera. We won't see her until Saturday.

love and hugs to all.........so many....so much.

Heading out in the 70 degree outside for a bit with the girls since it's back to 40s and rain tomorrow.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Michelle* Absolutely! I tell him he's beautiful all the time. Trying to raise the kind of guy who will take that as a compliment, you know??!!









*Wendi*







: You are too much!

*Katie* Before I cut Marty's hair







: I bought some California baby spray leave-in conditioner. That seemed to do the trick quite nicely and didn't weigh down his curls. I also used baby shampoo for curly hair.

*Gia* Marty is tall and is older so it doesn't help! He's so not a baby anymore and I can't stand it!! I'm glad the note from Jess made you smile. Halloween was a rough one - that's the day I found out she was in the hospital and everything went downhill fast from there. I just knew she was smiling down on us this year though - the weather was absolutely gorgeous and perfect. I'm in Wendi's yahoo group and another one too. There's close to baby and also blackberry dragonfly. The second one is the one that did the Maple Landmark blocks and is now running Uncle Goose which are sooooo cute and much, much cheaper. I think HeatherB runs that one.

Missing my boy like crazy&#8230;having to work all damn day really stinks. He was up at 4:50 this morning (yay) and ended up showering with me which means me dodging him running back and forth from one end of the tub to the other. Every time he got to the faucet end of the tub he'd push the stopper to turn the shower water back to the faucet and I'd be standing there in the cold air. Oh how refreshing







: He loves to "wash" his tub toys in the running faucet so that's why he does it. It was actually kind of funny&#8230;thankfully my sense of humor woke up before the rest of me this morning







:


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Wanted to let you all know she is contracting away very regularly. She has lost her mucus plug and everyone is on high alert. She is currently snuggled up watching a movie with her honey. I think I baby will be here before tomorrow!







:

Wendi


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

:







:







:







:







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Woohoo! Come on baby!

I totally forgot about Target, thanks for bringing that up. I haven't been there since before we moved so this gives me a good excuse to go


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Chaya is sick









She has a phlegmy cough, and is generally clingy (**!!!!!**)

Wendi - c'MON! let's meet this grandbaby already!!!!!







:














:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wendi*








:







:







:

We're thinking of your family tonight...hope all goes well







:


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Yay Labor!!!!! I hope things go smoothly and quickly. Many thoughts and prayers.......and hugs and well, you know!!!








:







:









A really good friend of mine had a baby girl today.....it's a good day for babies!! Baby was 10lb 8oz and 23" long (papa is 6'5") and is beautiful. Her name is Tirzah Mae.

Falicia: Lilah just had a horrible sinus thing going on. Nothing would come out her nose no matter what I tried...humidifier, steam, vicks, saline, breastmilk. Nothing. I finally called my ped who is as natural about things as I and she told me that I could give her children's Mucinex liquid to clear up and loosen the mucous in her nose. She said even though it says cough on it, it's basically a mucous thinner. If you would be interested, I can go up and get the dosage for you. Lilah is almost 20lbs and she said the dose works up to 26. Within 2 hours, her nose was running and she was sleeping soundly without waking and crying bc she couldn't breathe. I was finally able to lay her down to rest. I usually don't do the OTC stuff but somehting needed to be done. Hugs to miss Chaya.

ok. gtg. Someone found the saltines and has chewed through the wrapper and there is a big mess. I heard something rattle like the container but I thought it was her butterfly and frog that makes the same noise so I paid no attention.

YAY baby!!!!


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

commmmmme oooooon baby!







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

checking for news before i turn off for the night.







:







:

hope things are going well.......and that the lack of hey, no baby yet news means labor was swift and smooth and there is basking and babymooning going on........


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Subbing and waiting for baby news!







:

It's been a long, hard day. Woke up to DH telling me I had to go pick up DS2, because he found out AFTER he took him to school that he'd thrown up in his bed.







: Apparently DS2 threw up, woke up, and called to DH, and never said a thing about it.







: So I got up and the power went out.







: Grabbed my iPhone to see a text from a one-time-close friend that goes something like, "fell 14 feet, brain swelling, unconscious, critical."







drop Thank goodness for the iPhone as I could get to all of my email, to see that her DH, a roofer, had fallen from a ladder (they think it broke?) onto concrete and sustained major injuries. So the rest of the day has been praying, waiting, anxiety, more prayer, updates, etc., on him. They have 4 kids, from a year older than DS1 down to 8 months older than Judah. Her DH is now in a coma, in ICU, with more questions than answers. The latest CT scan came back with no change, which we'll take as good.

Anyway, it's been very draining, and there's a long road ahead, no matter what happens now. I haven't been close to this family in a while, though we are part of the same church, so we see them and have even been in the same small groups. The DH was in our small group for the last few weeks, where her brother and sister-in-law are leaders. So we know all of the family very well. One of my other close friends' DH works with the DH who was injured, and does the same work (inspections and such). I saw a few roofers around (remember we just had a hurricane) and very nearly called out to them to be careful!









Anyway, I've got some work to do and need to get to bed... But wanted to check in and see how Kaija's doing, and share a little. Anyone have recommendations of things I could give to this friend to help her through? I have Rescue Remedy pastilles sitting her on my desk - wonder if those would be helpful? In my alternative-therapy mindset, I thought, "gee, we should take him arnica!" and then realized that in this sort of trauma, perhaps going with the biggest arsenal the hospital has is the best idea.







But she may do well to have something to help her cope. Not sure what else I can do...

Okay, I'll stop blabbering now! Thanks for listening.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

We have a baby boy!!!







:

His name is Rioux (rue) and he weighed 9lbs. My beautiful daughter pushed for THREE hours! She is amazing and brave and such a wonderful mother.

I am just so thrilled with this perfect little boy.

Pix in the morning after sleep.
Wendi


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

:







CONGRATULATIONS!!!!







:
















: Welcome baby Rioux







:


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, baby Rioux! I love the name!







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

:








:







:







:







:

Welcome baby Rioux! Congratulations Kaija and grandma Wendi!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

HeatherB - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and her husband







I think the best thing you can do is be there for support and make sure she's getting rest and eating and that her children are being looked after. I hope he is able to make a quick recovery







:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

:





















:






















:








Welcome Baby Rioux!








: Congratulations Kaija and Wendi!!!!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Heather -







and







: for your friend.

I would think taking them meals, offering to watch the kids, etc would be helpful. I would think she wants to spend as much time as possible at the hospital with her husband. anything you can do to help her do that would be appreciated, i would think.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Heather


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wendi* Wow! Congratulations to you and your family. This is so exciting.







:







:







:







:

*Heather*







: I hope all turns out ok. Will be thinking about you.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

congrats wendi!







:







:







:







: welcome baby rioux!

heather, my prayers are with your friend's family.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Hooray!! Congrats, Grandma!!














: So glad everything went well!

Thanks for the love.







Got a message that his heart looks good and they will take him off the ice and let him warm up today, and see how he responds. As much as I detest much of the routine mediacal care in this country, I am so grateful that we have top notch hospitals at times like this.

Wendi, can't wait for pics! Hope you're all sleepingvand recovering well!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

:







:







:Welcome baby Rioux!!







:







:







:


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

_Congratulations!!!!_


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Here are some pictures of our sweet little guy. I am so in love























He weighed 9lbs, 21 1/2 inches long and 14 3/4 inch head.







:

My little girl rocks birth! I can't believe how powerful she is.

What an experience.

http://tinyurl.com/5emepj

Wendi


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Wonderful pics! Rioux is beautiful! So is Kaija - she's got that new mama glow, yet doesn't look like she's been through a challenging birth! So glad everyone's doing well. Is it strange to have a newborn and not be nursing him? Judah was nursing down while I was looking at pics and it struck me as funny.

Thanks for posting!

(apologies for all of my typos.. I'm typing in my iPhone and don't catch them all.







)


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Look at all that sweetness! She looks so proud and very accomplished, congratulations again to her! Grandma definitely looks very much in love, he is adorable!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

:







:







:Congratulations Wendi and family!!!!







:







:







:

Congratulations Wendi and family!!!!

Rioux is such a beautiful name! He's so beautiful and mama looks fabulous too. So proud and happy.

What a wonderful time for your family!!!







:









I wanted to come on yesterday but the site kept timing out.

The Indian Summer has left us here in Ohio. It's cold and dismal out. My best friend is picking me up in a bit and we are gonna go have coffee and head to the grocery. My sister is gonna watch the girls. It's the first time I've left both of them there with her and mom. She's SOOOO PERMISSIVE and common sense sometimes goes out the window but I am hoping that dims a bit now that we are there all the time. I am hoping to gather enough soon to get a place of my own. There are a bunch of places that do short term leases here bc we are near the university. That way I can open back up my daycare and have positive income flow again!!!









Heather: Many prayers and positive thoughts headed you way to you and your friends. I think just being there for her and making sure all is well with her is a great thing to do for her. I am sure she would appreciate any meals too....time to rest etc......

Ok, I need to pick up books that dd1 is refusing to do. She can pull em out but is toooo tired to pick them up.







Yet she just pulled out Lilah's rocking duck.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

BTW I am the VERY tired granny in the beige shirt. The one in blue is the dad's mom.









Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
Grabbed my iPhone to see a text from a one-time-close friend that goes something like, "fell 14 feet, brain swelling, unconscious, critical."







drop Thank goodness for the iPhone as I could get to all of my email, to see that her DH, a roofer, had fallen from a ladder (they think it broke?) onto concrete and sustained major injuries. So the rest of the day has been praying, waiting, anxiety, more prayer, updates, etc., on him. They have 4 kids, from a year older than DS1 down to 8 months older than Judah. Her DH is now in a coma, in ICU, with more questions than answers. The latest CT scan came back with no change, which we'll take as good.


Heather I just saw this and I am so very sorry. I will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. I am sending lots of







:
I hope he recovers quickly.























Wendi


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

What a beautiful baby and family







:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wendi -

OMG what a gorgeous family you have. Your new grandbaby is beautiful and your daughter looks amazing after all that work!! What an inspiration!








to you all -







: for baby Rioux!! (love, love, love that name!)








:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Wendi, words fail.







: and







:

Heather,







: for your friends.

:yawning: I am exhausted and have a big plans for tomorrow. I am probably going fall asleep faster than Linus tonight.









Dh had a conference so I went to my moms the last couple of days. That didn't work real well for me but I love them all just the same. I don't want to vent and can't really out it all into words w/o whining right now. So much stress and too much consumtion. They live in a hoity little town and it just overwhelms simple little me.









Wendi, I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Wendi-what beautiful pictures...Kajia just looks blissed-out and wonderful. How is it having a bitty babe in the house again? What does Dahlia think of the babe?

I think Lucy is working on some molars....if it isn't that then I don't know what. I might be wearing earplugs by the end of the weekend. The constant whining and crying is making me







:


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Our friend is gone.









Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. We got to be there with the family tonight. They have four little kids. We're just in shock.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Heather


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, Heather, I'm so sorry.







: for their family. If there's anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry Heather, my thoughts are with them.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh Heather....I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Heather I am so very sorry.









Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

How is it going here? hmmmm........... Great for Kaija and her new family.
Not as great for me. I am choosing not to whine here. I absolutely adore my grandson. Things will be better for me soon. At this point there is just a lot to be done.

Wendi


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Heather









Wendi


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wendi*







- PM me if you need to chat, I'll check back in a bit. Your life is turned upside down right now - I can only imagine.

Post removed - don't want to make anyone uncomfortable.

Well it sure has been a busy weekend around here, huh? I feel numb from all the news - good, bad and uncertain. I am so grateful to have this place to come and feel safe, unjudged, and loved. I love you all







:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
I think Lucy is working on some molars....if it isn't that then I don't know what. I might be wearing earplugs by the end of the weekend. The constant whining and crying is making me







:









we are in the same boat. Marty JUST laid down for the first time all day and it is now 3:30 pm. I am exhausted!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks, mamas.









We went to church this morning, and it was rough. Good, cathartic, but tough. His wife was there, though the kids were at home with family. In my 6yo's class, they talked about when there are things that "stink" in life, and that it's okay to be sad and it's okay to tell God how you feel. They all yelled loudly, "That stinks!" about their friends' dad. I was so glad to have them take what I think is a very good approach to dealing with it, letting it be out there, and talking with all of the kids. I talked with DS myself last night, and he had questions, of course. We'll be getting all of our pictures of their family together to give them, and with ideas from the Grief & Loss board here, am going to make a book for the kids of memories we all have of their dad.

Jess, thanks for the update on Jessica's family. There was grief for all of us with her passing, and lots of tears for her and the little ones, but I've never been through anything *this* close to home, before. I don't even feel like I was super close to this family (we used to be VERY close, though), and yet I'm a wreck with the rollercoaster of emotions. Just wanted to send big hugs to you...


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow! That is so intense Jess.







I was so shocked and stunned when you said he had a girlfriend so soon after her passing. I hope she takes great care of those little boys and they can all be happy. I am sure it must be hard for all of you. I truly hope she will do everything she can to keep Jessica's memory alive.









Wendi


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

HeatherB , I am so sorry for your loss!! Postitive vibes going out to all of those who are now & will continue to be effected by this tragedy. Hugs & prayers. It does stink!! My goodness, how sad.







:

mrsb422~ it must be hard to understand how this could happen so soon after his loss. I can only imagine how hard it would be to lose your partner, esp. when small children are involved. Hopefully this will work out for all of them.







You can never go wrong w/finding something to be grateful for!

lactivist & mommajb~ it's okay to whine _a little_!









lactivist~ what a beautiful babe! you & your family look so happy & healthy in the pics. The name is great!! You have the neatest names in your family.

sunshine's mama~ hope you had a great outing w/your friend, & soon have enough for a place of your own. Nice to see your posts again/

SweetTexasgal~ Hope they break through, pronto! Ru got 6 teeth within a week & I was batty.

LWAB~ Ruby is talking (more like chirping) up a storm, it is so cute! Being my second, it's so neat to see how different she can be from her sister. She's much smaller, the outfit she's wearing right now Lily outgrew by 9 mos. She's much milder, and I'm so thankful I had her second! I would've taken her temperament for granted because dh & I both assumed we'd have a mellow babe because we both were. I would've assumed it was my wonderful parenting skills & genetics that produced such an agreeable child







.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Heather, It sounds like a difficult and draining day.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
I think Lucy is working on some molars....if it isn't that then I don't know what. I might be wearing earplugs by the end of the weekend. The constant whining and crying is making me







:

Michelle, Linus has been very whiny and clingy. Some of it is the age. The more they learn that they are independent little beings the more they want to make sure that we will be there for them. All the time. Day and night. Like Santa, they want to see us when we are sleeping.














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
How is it going here? hmmmm........... Great for Kaija and her new family.
Not as great for me. I am choosing not to whine here. I absolutely adore my grandson. Things will be better for me soon. At this point there is just a lot to be done.

Wendi











I have been wondering how it is for you. I have never been so close emotionally to someone else giving birth. Friends, yes, but not a daughter or sister. I imagine an emotional toll added to the fact that your world changed.

Does Dahlia look older all of a sudden now that there is a new baby in her life?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
So here's a quick Mighty-Mama family update...

I'm not sure how I feel 100% yet, but am trying to be "on board" for Gavin and Noah - Jack got engaged last night to his girlfriend, Susan, of about 10 months. We are quickly coming up on the anniversary of Jessica's passing (1 year on 12/21) so it has been kind of shocking to a lot of us, particularly Jack's sister Kristin, my very good friend. I am taking the stance that I am grateful he was able to find a caring and nurturing woman to care for his children and him. It is not everyday that the love of a lifetime walks through the door, so maybe Jessica led him to her. Who knows - all I know is that Gavin and Noah need a mama and if Susan is willing and wanting to do it, then I am forever in her debt. Those boys have such a piece of my heart. I am envious that Jack can move on and wonder if it is just his way of dealing with his pain. I, as we all know, have such a hard time even talking about Jessica so this has been quite a jolt.
:









It sounds like you have a lovely perspective on this even if it tough. I can't imagine being alone in life at this point. (I can't imagine the man that would have me either.







) Hey wait, this isn't about me. I wanted to send you some comfort. We haven't forgotten Jessica.
















sunshine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *beemama* 
LWAB~ Ruby is talking (more like chirping) up a storm, it is so cute! Being my second, it's so neat to see how different she can be from her sister. She's much smaller, the outfit she's wearing right now Lily outgrew by 9 mos. She's much milder, and I'm so thankful I had her second! I would've taken her temperament for granted because dh & I both assumed we'd have a mellow babe because we both were. I would've assumed it was my wonderful parenting skills & genetics that produced such an agreeable child







.










Thank goodness for mellow babes. I find it so comforting to realize that my children are not all my 'fault'.

I feel a bit silly but here it is. I have gotten back to running and it feels so great. Today I set out to run 2 laps of a 3 mile loop. My time was so great and I felt so great that I added a 3rd lap. It was too easy! So I checked it with the car. The loop part is only 2 miles. I usually park at the playground 1/2 mile from the loop.







Why would I think that I had improved that much that suddenly? At least I did get the six miles in, they just weren't as easy as I thought.







:


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
A really good friend of mine had a baby girl today.....it's a good day for babies!! Baby was 10lb 8oz and 23" long (papa is 6'5") and is beautiful. Her name is Tirzah Mae.


great name! congrats









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
Falicia: She said even though it says cough on it, it's basically a mucous thinner. If you would be interested, I can go up and get the dosage for you. Lilah is almost 20lbs and she said the dose works up to 26. Within 2 hours, her nose was running and she was sleeping soundly without waking and crying bc she couldn't breathe. I was finally able to lay her down to rest. I usually don't do the OTC stuff but somehting needed to be done. Hugs to miss Chaya.

sure... I was planning on calling our Ped tomorrow anyway. And today, omg we went to the zoo (it was about 30F) and I thought I had Chaya bundled well enough, but no. While she was screaming and crying in the Mei Tai (front carry) I noticed MOLARS coming in on the bottom.







no wonder she's been in such a state.
I think I read down post that Lucy is also working on molars. I'll share those ear plugs with you, Michelle









okay, off to read the post about Wendi's new grandbaby







:


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Heather: I am so sorry for your loss.









Wendi:







I can't imagine what you must be feeling. I'm sure it's not all easy, but yeegads, what a beautiful family you have! congratulations


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Judah is also working on molars. The first one is through, and the second one is working on it. He'll let out these ear piercing screams for no clear reason. Yikes! I do think he's better with the amber necklace than without... We put it back on when these molars started up. It's a good thing!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Linus, my little boy that does not stand on his own or walk or well, you get the picture, was caught jumping on the bed.







He was standing against the wall do squats and giggling up a storm.







That is the influence of his big sisters.







: It is not coming across as cute as it was but trust me it was adorable. He was so proud to join in the fun.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Heatherb* I am here for you, mama. I know how hard it is to process this kind of loss. As a mother it is unimaginable.







to you as well. PM me if you need anything, anything at all.

*Kelly* Ruby's chirping sounds adorable. Marty just yells at the top of his lungs whenever anyone tries to have a conversation - I guess he feels left out or something







:

*Mommajb* Linus jumping on the bed sounds adorable. They are so cute when they're being







:









Well last night was a looooong one. DS decided to scream bloody murder until 9:45 and then he finally pooped out. His last molar (thank God







) is breaking through. I hope it does soon since clearly he's in so much pain. He hasn't woken up in the middle of the night or wanted to night nurse in over a week, until this weekend. I am so tired. I feel like a complete zombie. Thankfully we are off for Veteran's Day tomorrow







: I was annoyed about it at first since it disrupts the week, but I'll take it now









Anyway, better get to work!







to you all







:


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 

Michelle, Linus has been very whiny and clingy. Some of it is the age. The more they learn that they are independent little beings the more they want to make sure that we will be there for them. All the time. Day and night. Like Santa, they want to see us when we are sleeping.


laughupNo kidding!!! I cannot complain as whiney as she has been all day her sleeping has not been bad. She is starting to work on STTN. But, last night obviously I didn't wake as quickly as she would like and I am woken up by a little head on my shoulder and a little fist being being flung back and forth hitting the mattress and then my nose.







:


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

*Mrsb422*







I am sure that is a weird situation to be in. My mom always says that "they" say that with a very healthy, happy relationship the survivor is able to move on relatively quickly. Its because the the marriage was such a happy experience that they are able to love again and want to be married again. I hope that makes some sense


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I wouldn't be so hard on Jack about it. I'm sure it's hard for everybody to accept that he could be with somebody else, but if he's happy and the children are happy that's all that matters. I'm not going to try and characterize him as anything other than a loving father and I wish nothing but the best for him. I don't think the intention is to find a replacement for Jessica because that isn't going to happen, she'll always be their mother, but I don't expect him to go companion-less for everybody else's sake. I sure hope nobody characterizes me as such if something were to happen to my husband at war and I started dating again. I guess I don't really see how it's any of our business to discuss









Sleep is going better here, Liam is doing better at the STTN thing but is still waking around the time that Andrew leaves for work. Since it was a holiday weekend he has today and tomorrow off so it's nice to have somebody to co-parent with, though he forgot and went to work today on accident (he's home now).








at Linus jumping on the bed. I'm sure he was having a great time!

Teeth - The molars seemed to come through so quickly and now the canines are taking forever. I wonder if it has something to do with all the other teeth being in place already?


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

post deleted


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Post deleted


----------



## nikkihoi (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Mamas!
I lost you for a while! Of course, we have toddlers now... but I still think of DS as my baby. He still looks like a baby







I have to admit though, I'm not on here as much anymore. It's really hard with a full on mobile baby/toddler now.

I'll never be able to read everything posted this month but I did glimpse and caught that a congrats is in order to Wendi! How wonderful!

Well, we've had a lot going on here but not much sleep (slowly getting better). When we went away in Sept. DS started to walk and his K9's were beating out his molars. Now it's been his molars the last few weeks. The night wakings have been difficult as it takes a very long time resettle DS and DH has lost all of his patience for it, not to mention DS won't settle with DH at all right now. This is a huge step backwards for us.
Has anyone else had this trouble? And when the teething is over, do they sleep a little longer again?

My biggest concern right now is DS biting us a lot! Sometimes I think he thinks it's kisses but he has full on walked up to our legs and bit us. I've tried to give him a serious face and say 'don't bite or no biting or that hurts mama". It doesn't seem to register. Just added the past few days is grabbing and pinching my face. I'm truly at a loss as to how to handle this. I'm getting really frustrated and losing my patience now. I try and put him down b/c he's wiggling out of my arms but then arches back and doesn't want to be put down either. It's very confusing for me. Any thoughts Mama's?

Other then that, all is well and I'm trying figure out how to keep us occupied while the colder months keep us in doors.

There are some photos from the beach on the blog.

Hugs to all of you and I'll try and be better about checking in.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
Ouch. I was just sharing since I figured everyone would want to know so they could congratulate him if they wished. I make no judgments, just needed a place to put my feelings. I don't expect him to be alone forever or think that he is replacing Jessica. I really have no opinion about it - I am happy for him and hope this is the start of a great new life for all of them. My heart is with his sons and their happiness is what I wish for.

That's what we all wish for him. I guess I just have a hard time discerning your intent from certain posts that you've made, I can understand that you're hurt from the loss of your friend and I don't doubt that one bit, I just think we also need to understand that certain issues that are deeply personal to him and him alone should not be discussed here. I am fairly certain he does have a membership here and I would not want him to come on here and see us discussing his private life like this, not to mention that I'm pretty sure it would be a big UA violation (you'll have to clarify that for me, Wendi).


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkihoi* 
Hey Mamas!
I lost you for a while! Of course, we have toddlers now... but I still think of DS as my baby. He still looks like a baby







I have to admit though, I'm not on here as much anymore. It's really hard with a full on mobile baby/toddler now.

I'll never be able to read everything posted this month but I did glimpse and caught that a congrats is in order to Wendi! How wonderful!

Well, we've had a lot going on here but not much sleep (slowly getting better). When we went away in Sept. DS started to walk and his K9's were beating out his molars. Now it's been his molars the last few weeks. The night wakings have been difficult as it takes a very long time resettle DS and DH has lost all of his patience for it, not to mention DS won't settle with DH at all right now. This is a huge step backwards for us.
Has anyone else had this trouble? And when the teething is over, do they sleep a little longer again?

My biggest concern right now is DS biting us a lot! Sometimes I think he thinks it's kisses but he has full on walked up to our legs and bit us. I've tried to give him a serious face and say 'don't bite or no biting or that hurts mama". It doesn't seem to register. Just added the past few days is grabbing and pinching my face. I'm truly at a loss as to how to handle this. I'm getting really frustrated and losing my patience now. I try and put him down b/c he's wiggling out of my arms but then arches back and doesn't want to be put down either. It's very confusing for me. Any thoughts Mama's?

Other then that, all is well and I'm trying figure out how to keep us occupied while the colder months keep us in doors.

There are some photos from the beach on the blog.

Hugs to all of you and I'll try and be better about checking in.

















We have missed you, nikkihoi! I'm glad you found us!

We have the sleep issues during rough patches of teething, does hylands or motrin or anything help at all? I know its kind of a last resort type of situation but it may help you all get some rest. We have biting situation here also, especially when we hold his hand in parking lots or the driveway and he bites us to try and get away. If he hits me I kind of just have to get up and distance myself and explain that it hurts to be hit and I don't like being hit, he seems to slowly be getting the idea. I'm not sure where he learned it but he "beats up" on DH now and thinks its hilarious. I will go and check out your blog!


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
*Wendi*







- PM me if you need to chat, I'll check back in a bit. Your life is turned upside down right now - I can only imagine.

So here's a quick Mighty-Mama family update...

I'm not sure how I feel 100% yet, but am trying to be "on board" for Gavin and Noah - Jack got engaged last night to his girlfriend, Susan, of about 10 months. We are quickly coming up on the anniversary of Jessica's passing (1 year on 12/21) so it has been kind of shocking to a lot of us, particularly Jack's sister Kristin, my very good friend. I am taking the stance that I am grateful he was able to find a caring and nurturing woman to care for his children and him. It is not everyday that the love of a lifetime walks through the door, so maybe Jessica led him to her. Who knows - all I know is that Gavin and Noah need a mama and if Susan is willing and wanting to do it, then I am forever in her debt. Those boys have such a piece of my heart. I am envious that Jack can move on and wonder if it is just his way of dealing with his pain. I, as we all know, have such a hard time even talking about Jessica so this has been quite a jolt.

Well it sure has been a busy weekend around here, huh? I feel numb from all the news - good, bad and uncertain. I am so grateful to have this place to come and feel safe, unjudged, and loved. I love you all







:

thank you for the update! i know how hard that must be for you.

6 years ago last week, my boyfriend of three years died. it was a sudden death, and he only spent a week in the hospital before succumbing to brain cancer.

everyone thought it was strange when i started dating someone just three months later. but while i was still stricken with grief and unbelievable sorrow, it truly helped me to have a romantic interest. it's a difficult sensation to explain, but while everyone else lost a friend, a son, a brother... i lost the love of my life (at the time)... and i felt so empty. i didn't marry that man that i was dating, but he was a saving grace to my grief process. i'm still friends with him, and being friends with him reminds me a lot of how important my bf was to me. does that make sense?

i've worked through a lot to be able to not feel guilty that i moved on with my life... that i got married, that i had a kid.

i know it's not the same, because i didn't have kids with him and we were still a couple years away from being married... but i just thought i'd share my experience with you.

i know how difficult anniversaries of passings are, and my thoughts and my heart is with you as you go through this.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

The silly computer forgot my MDC password, and of course I don't know it, so I had to get a new one. It took *forever* with my sloooow dial-up, and I've spent way to long on the computer. But, I wanted to offer hugs to everyone - it's been an emotional weekend.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

posting to say









i don't come here for strife and I hate hurt feelings.









Linus is asleep the the van and can get his robeez off so his feet are bare.







:


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmagick* 
*Mrsb422*







I am sure that is a weird situation to be in. My mom always says that "they" say that with a very healthy, happy relationship the survivor is able to move on relatively quickly. Its because the the marriage was such a happy experience that they are able to love again and want to be married again. I hope that makes some sense










i couldn't have put it better.

mrsb422: i hope everyone is able to find peace and a bit of joy in this. all of our love to jessica's family. and many happy returns to jack and his fiancee.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi ladies...hope you are all having a good day. Marty and I were off today (Veteran's Day). I just wanted to apologize if I've made the board awkward. This isn't even my DDC and I feel like I'm ruining it. Sorry









I appreciate everyone's support through everything. I will not discuss Jack and the family anymore. I was really just intending to provide an update to those that had contact with him and wanted to extend congratulations, like I mentioned before. In any event, I'm not discussing it further.

Marty had his flu shot today. I'm kind of peeved about it, but it is mandatory so I can't fight it. THey'll kick him out of school without it. He was really good about it though, so I am thankful for that.








to you all. Have a pleasant evening.







:


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, I like hearing updates, but maybe to keep within the UA we should just get updates on how the boys are, what they are up to, etc?

And I feel this is just as much your ddc now as you have been with us a long time and are a frequent poster


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

Hi ladies...hope you are all having a good day. Marty and I were off today (Veteran's Day). I just wanted to apologize if I've made the board awkward. This isn't even my DDC and I feel like I'm ruining it. Sorry









I appreciate everyone's support through everything. I will not discuss Jack and the family anymore. I was really just intending to provide an update to those that had contact with him and wanted to extend congratulations, like I mentioned before. In any event, I'm not discussing it further.

My intention wasn't to discourage you from updating us about the boys and how they are doing, we all really enjoy hearing updates. Please don't misinterpret my message. What I am concerned about is discussing things particular to Jack that aren't relevant to updates about the boys, that's all. I encourage you to check out the grief and loss board if there are particular things that you do want to discuss.

If anybody feels that they need to speak to me more about this feel free to PM me. And that's all I'm going to say about that


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmagick* 
And I feel this is just as much your ddc now as you have been with us a long time and are a frequent poster

















:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Dh is working late tonight due to a committtee meeting and it leaves me with too much time to think. I should stop making crazy plans for the far future and buckle down for tomorrow's LLL. I want to bake a coffee cake of sorts. Given that it is LLL I am sure that to please everybody it needs to be dairy, egg, gluten, and nut free. I do have 'alternative' flours on hand. Hmmm, ideas ladies? Muffins might be even better but my pan is silicone so they taste a little steamed sometimes. I usually do cheese cubes but my girls are on a cheese strike.







:

I am off to get my cook book and then actually plan the meeting.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

KatieJD said:


> If he hits me I kind of just have to get up and distance myself and explain that it hurts to be hit and I don't like being hit, he seems to slowly be getting the idea.
> 
> 
> > This is what I do about hitting and biting, too. When she bites I say "no biting" very firmly and then put her down. With hitting I say something like "No hitting. Give mommy gentles." She usually starts petting me then. If she continues to hit though, I tell her to stop or I'll put her down. If she continues, I put her down. SHe doesn't like it. But she seems to be getting the idea, at least with the biting.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

One of the first times I "corrected" Cian for biting (besides the pull into breast when they are babies) was so sad. He was nursing, looked up at me, bit and then laughed. I said "no bite" and put him down....wouldnt you know thats when he decided to start signing milk







He started crying and signing up and milk. He is awful lately about pinching and its always when I am trying to get him down to sleep. If I remove myself from the situation, he just gets up and starts playing. The boy is just like the rest of us, never wants to sleep:0) Right now he looks exhausted as he only had a 20 minute nap







but hes still playing. Lilah fell asleep on the couch next to me, which is amazing. She is starting to put herself to sleep sometimes and its wonderful! (well for naps anyway the 2 or so she takes a wk)


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I should stop making crazy plans for the far future and buckle down for tomorrow's LLL. I want to bake a coffee cake of sorts. Given that it is LLL I am sure that to please everybody it needs to be dairy, egg, gluten, and nut free. I do have 'alternative' flours on hand. Hmmm, ideas ladies? Muffins might be even better but my pan is silicone so they taste a little steamed sometimes.

I am off to get my cook book and then actually plan the meeting.


That's why there's no food at my meetings. Of course, if there were maybe someone would show up







. I don't plan meetings, either
















Are you still sugar-free? I think about you every time I have Halloween candy for breakfast







:









Over the weekend I made anise biscotti. It's not dairy-free, egg-free, gluten-free, nut-free, or sugar-free. But it's pretty addicting. In fact, that's what I had for breakfast today instead of Halloween candy









So, do you like your silicone muffin cups? I'm interested in getting some. What do you think of them?


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

I pretty much know the answer to this question, but I am going to ask anyway. Are any of you Mamas giving your 14 month olds whole cow milk? I am getting pressure from family that Lucy really needs to be getting milk to make sure she is getting enough calcium. I kindly remind them that she is nursing still and that she doesn't need cow milk 'cause she is not a calf. Plus her Ped did say that if she was getting yogurt and cheese then that is enough calcium. She loves both.

What do you all think?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
I pretty much know the answer to this question, but I am going to ask anyway. Are any of you Mamas giving your 14 month olds whole cow milk? I am getting pressure from family that Lucy really needs to be getting milk to make sure she is getting enough calcium. I kindly remind them that she is nursing still and that she doesn't need cow milk 'cause she is not a calf. Plus her Ped did say that if she was getting yogurt and cheese then that is enough calcium. She loves both.

What do you all think?

Nope. None of my kids drink it. If I were in your situation, I would say, "I discussed it with my ped, and s/he says between yogurt, cheese, and breast milk she is getting enough calcium." Personally, I don't give a hoot about a pediatrician's view of nutrition, but for people who really think a breast-fed babe needs cows milk, it helps them be supportive if it comes from a "trained professional".


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nicole* Thanks







Point taken. I'll keep it strictly about Noah and Gavin if I hear anything.

*Katie*







I understand your concerns. I was just venting/thinking out loud I guess and I didn't really think about it further. He doesn't log in anymore to the best of my knowledge, but just in case I've deleted all my posts regarding this.

*Jeanine* Thanks mama







: I agree with your actions on the hitting. Marty hits as well. Usually with objects, but occasionally it is the big ole' slap across my face. He only hits me (how lucky). He doesn't bite anymore (knock on wood) and I hope it stays that way, but for a good while he was biting me too. If I put him down or make him sit somewhere he doesn't find particularly entertaining he usually gets the message.

*Mommajb* I don't know







: that is a lot of restrictions. I was really surprised to see this past issue of Mothering even had recipes using box cake mix. I hurried to the recipes because I was curious how they could make such confections using alternatives, but was quickly disappointed. Let us know what you decide&#8230;I'm always looking for new recipes







:

*Michelle* Yes, Marty has been on whole milk, in addition to breast milk, since 12 months. I didn't have a choice because of daycare. If I'd had my way, he'd still be exclusively breastfed. He started off with only soy milk and then I slowly added dairy. The school he's at now requires a doctor's note for any and all dietary changes (they provide all meals) so he's on regular cow milk and it drives me crazy. They even wanted me to bring a doctor's note so he could have organic milk instead







: If you're giving Lucy other dairy products and/or calcium-rich alternatives then it shouldn't matter. Humans are the only creatures that drink other animal's milk, right?

Well Marty fared the night pretty well - only got up twice. I am so tired. We have a big briefing here tomorrow and I'm a little nervous. I don't usually do presentations so I feel rusty and of course it is for a general. Gotta love that. Nothing like dusting off the old presentation skills when it really counts!! We did go to the mall yesterday - which I absolutely detest - and Marty had two giant glasses of milk, came home, and then did his potty business - he held it the whole time







: I was so proud and so surprised all at once. He also scaled a pretend rock wall at Little Gym which freaked me out, but he's so fearless. Now, of course, he's climbing everything







:


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Jess-How are you liking The Little Gym? I am thinking of taking Lucy...she is into climbing everything....and I mean everything at my office. I think she need a better play outlet. Plus I am interested to see how she interacts with other kids around her age.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
Jess-How are you liking The Little Gym?

I







: The Little Gym. It is a little $$ but I feel that it is worth it. Marty has such a good time. He loves interacting with the other children and having an outlet to climb, explore, jump, run, tumble, etc. without getting told no. It is so hard at home. I don't want to tell him no, but I don't want him to get hurt either. This is a safe environment







. The curriculum is good, the energy is always high and positive - I can't say enough about it







:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I was disappointed in the recipes too. I mean, given those ingredients who can't make a decent cupcake?

I took raisins which my co-leader considers to be certain death by choking for toddlers, freeze dries corn that happened to be in my basket from another day, and bananas. Another mom brought crackers and cheese. We had great turnout with some nice mothers. Very nice.

milk - we are not dairy free as we do cultured dairy and a bit of cheese so that my mom can figure out what to cook for us.







: but none of my children drink cow's milk. We use a variety of substitutes - almond, hemp, soy. We also eat our fair share of greens which are a good calcium source. There are calcium sources other than cow's milk. My kids are all tall and thin, healthy, grow fast when needed, brilliant







, and otherwise just fine. Actually, my ped probably thinks they are too skinny but that's another thing.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!







: Sorry for the lack of updates lately. We've been busy with playdates and running around a lot lately (not literally--still not walking more than 3-4 steps maybe once every few days!). I'm the new co-moderator of the "natural living & attachment parenting" forum on my local boards, so while it's not a lot of work, I've suddenly met a ton of like-minded local mommies, which is so wonderful. We've been talking cloth diapers and natural cleaning/bath products and babywearing a lot lately!

Of course, that leads to the only other semi-big news in our world...my desire for one more baby has been totally renewed. I don't know if it's seeing these beautiful, sweet kids being raised by AP parents or seeing Lucy playing with other kids, but whatever the case, I want another. I always felt like dh wanted one more but was willing to say, "No, let's just stick with Lucy," because he doesn't want to "put me through it" again, and it seems that I was right once we talked about it. Thanks to the local board, I've met several women who've managed to have midwife-assisted homebirths in the area (really tough around here and very hush-hush a lot of the time), so I'm going to start gently nudging dh toward that. While I probably wouldn't mind rushing out and TTC sooner rather than later, we're thinking we'll probably wait another 6 months at least to see what's happening with dh's job and our new health insurance (his work is changing their insurance carrier Jan. 1st) and give us some time to start saving money. We'll either have to pay out of pocket for a homebirth or at least 20% of everything after a deductible, so we definitely need to pad out our savings before it becomes a reality. Plus I want time to talk to the homebirth midwife/midwives and figure out our options and get dh to warm up to the idea!

That's about it in our world. Lucy's canines are coming in, I think, since all 4 molars have broken through. She's been nursing a TON (and she normally nurses a lot around the clock, so extra is kind of insane lol) and not wanting to eat much, chewing on her hands and books. I ordered her holiday gifts to get it over with! Wooden kitchen, wooden tablewear and tea set, and a couple of playsilks. Now I just have to finish up the last three of the Waldorf dolls I've been working on for the past YEAR!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
We use a variety of substitutes - almond, hemp, soy. We also eat our fair share of greens which are a good calcium source. There are calcium sources other than cow's milk.

When talking to a doc about my milk-free (not dairy-free) kids, I always mention that they drink calcium-fortified soy milk and OJ. In reality, they drink way more water than soy or oj, but it always seems to reassure the docs. I don't mention that it's probably crap calcium that it's fortified with, so they probably just pee it out. With docs, ignorance is bliss sometimes. I also don't mention all the greens we eat. That doesn't seem to "count" with the docs we've seen. It's kind of annoying how there's no problem with your kids while they're looking at them. But as soon as they hear they don't drink cows milk, suddenly they must be calcium deficient


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
I pretty much know the answer to this question, but I am going to ask anyway. Are any of you Mamas giving your 14 month olds whole cow milk? I am getting pressure from family that Lucy really needs to be getting milk to make sure she is getting enough calcium. I kindly remind them that she is nursing still and that she doesn't need cow milk 'cause she is not a calf. Plus her Ped did say that if she was getting yogurt and cheese then that is enough calcium. She loves both.

What do you all think?

we give ro whole hormone-free cow's milk. she drinks maybe 2 oz of it through the day. she likes it more than the rice milk, and we're not vegan or even close. we only give it for protein and for a kind of with-snack drink. she doesn't miss it if we don't give it to her, but we have nothing against it as she's been on dairy (yogurt and cheese) since 9 mos. she's never shown any adverse reaction to it.

i'm sure you can get just as much calcium from a good helping of veg or a milk alternative.... or any balanced diet for that matter.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Dh is working late tonight due to a committtee meeting and it leaves me with too much time to think. I should stop making crazy plans for the far future and buckle down for tomorrow's LLL. I want to bake a coffee cake of sorts. Given that it is LLL I am sure that to please everybody it needs to be dairy, egg, gluten, and nut free. I do have 'alternative' flours on hand. Hmmm, ideas ladies? Muffins might be even better but my pan is silicone so they taste a little steamed sometimes. I usually do cheese cubes but my girls are on a cheese strike.







:

I am off to get my cook book and then actually plan the meeting.

namaste does great dairy/egg/gluten/nut free mixes that are available at whole foods.... if that helps. we're gluten free here.. and it blows sometimes.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leanbh* 
namaste does great dairy/egg/gluten/nut free mixes that are available at whole foods.... if that helps. we're gluten free here.. and it blows sometimes.









(I can't use the chocolate kiss if I am sugar-free







)

Thank you! That does help. I keep a running WF shopping list for when I go to my mom's in the big city.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
Are any of you Mamas giving your 14 month olds whole cow milk?

I was surprised to read that lots of mamas here give soy milk .... as a good alternative to whole cow milk.







really?

Chaya didn't get any milk other than mine till 2 weeks ago, when we joined a dairy coop. Once a week I drive 30 miles away and pick up 2 gallons of delicious, whole raw organic milk. I think Chaya's had maybe 2 oz of it over the past 3 weeks. She's been doing cheese and yogurt since 11.5-12 months. Since we found our coop I've also been making my own cream cheese and buttermilk. Rennet is on order and coming soon, so mozzarella will be on the menu as well









I honestly would rather give her cow milk than soy milk.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I just got caught up. Dahlia has gotten some tastes of cow's milk and drinks a bit of almond milk. I don't give her soy milk. I mainly just nurse her or give her some water.

Life here is so







: So many people in such a small space. So many babies.







dd and baby are doing great. She is a fantastic mom. Being a grandma is weird especially when I am still nursing two. It would be a lot easier if Dahlia would let me sleep.

I am trying to catch up on everything I have been neglecting the past several days. I hope I have more time to check in soon.

Sending lots of







:

Wendi


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Evening...

I took dd1 to her dance class this evening. I was able to work out alterations on costumes for discounted classes and there is a mom there who's little girl has taken the same classes with dd the past 3 seasons who asked if I had bought new ballet shoes yet and I mentioned that I was going to this weekend and she said not too bc her dd had just outgrown her practically new shoes and she'd bring them to me to use. She said I could pay by springing for ice cream next week if the girls do well in class (they always do and it will be a fun outting for the girls).....







:

I came home and checked my mail...







:







:







: Unexpected joy and love from friends...good cheer all around. I feel so blessed to have so many wonderful friends (esp the ones who live far away but still find the time to send love and cheer).....and esp my friends here. SO loved, so blessed. We are all so lucky to have each other in our lives....







ear:

I have a childcare interview tomorrow. I've gotten the house decent enough and I really need some better income than what I have now. If this family hires me, it will be enough to send dd1 to the Waldorf school down the way from mom's part-time and start to tuck some more away... I've checked it out and dd has visited and can't stop talking about it. She's excited to maybe start so...the interview is at 5:45 tomorrow evening.

*Heather*: I'm so sorry to hear of your friends passing. If there is anything we can do......









*Wendi*: Whine away mama







It has to be a big adjustment for everyone......I can't even imagine. PM or email me. You've been a great ear/shoulder for me this last year.

*Jess:* It has to be hard to see Jack moving on with someone else so soon and so close to the anniversary. But if he's happy, then that's what matters.....he's found someone who loves him and the boys. I am sure Jess is smiling down. Big hugs to you mama. PM me if you need to chat too.

*Kelly*: We had a nice time. It will be awhile before I have a place of my own and hopefully it won't come to that bc Dp will realize how much he needs us. I'm choosing to stay optimistic at this point. We will see him Friday for a bit.

*Mommaj*: See us when we're sleeping......







: Yay for running! I've tried my hand at it and it's a no go. But get me in a boat and I can row away.....I have a wall squat/giggler too. It's hilarious. Raisins are a fave in my house. Dp was always like she's gonna choke and I was like she has molars, she's good.

*Nikki*: No biting here but







for that...we have the face grabbing, pinching, finger in my mouth while feeling up the other boob thing going on here.....nursing necklaces bore her and she pushes them out of the way......I can tuck one of her arms btwn us but that's not the one that's all free range....
*
Greenmagick*: Oh no on the signing milk when you set him down after biting. Talk about tug at the heartstrings. Lilah is trying to give up daytime naps. Her sister did cold turkey at 22 months. I am hoping she holds out......She did today though walk over to the swing, plop dd1's baby in it and tried to climb in it while looking at me with the saddest face.....So I went over, plopped her in, turned on the waves and out she went.

*Falicia:* How is Chaya feeling? I wasn't able to get back online and then did and forgot. The dose of Mucinex my ped gave me for Lilah was 2ml (just under the lowest measure line on the cup that comes with it). She is pretty anti-abx and such and very natural but said sometimes snot just needs thinned out in infants which is why they have the guides for weight and such. I hope she is feeling better and doesn't need it. Hugs for molars. We are still working on the SIX we're getting here. 5 have poked through very well and are on their way though. Total of 14 when they come all the way. Mmmmmm fresh mozzerella.....mmmmmmm......

*Michelle*: I have given her a bit of cow's milk but very watered down. She loves yogurt and cheese but I don't keep cheese around a whole lot right now bc her big sister will eat the whole block of it (with NO adverse affects...)...







I have a friend though who has a working farm and the milk she's had thus far is raw milk.
*
Rachel:* Yay for another baby maybe!!! I







: seeing Lilah with her big sister!!! I sent you a pm. Awe and thanks!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
I was surprised to read that lots of mamas here give soy milk .... as a good alternative to whole cow milk.







really?


I should clarify: My big kids drink soy milk sometimes. Jamison has never had it. They drink water mostly. "They" say babies need whole milk until they're two. I figure if I nurse Jamison until she's two, then we're all good.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll clarify - 'milk' is for creaming dh's coffee. I encourage yogurt on cereal. We will use 'milk' to thin smoothies or in cooking (pancakes or whatever) and juice or veg puree can easily be subbed in most times. We aren't milk drinkers. The exception would be hot chocolate but that is a rare treat in a land where it may or may not snow in a given year. Soy is one of the options that makes it into our home but nobody is chugging glassfuls of milk.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to be a HUGE milk drinker. Huge. Whole milk. Mmmmm tasty.....then I had a long chat with a friend who is a holistic health counselor and realized that as long as I am eating calcium rich foods, I don't really need to drink a bunch of milk. We are the only mammal who continues to drink milk past infancy. Cows milk was designed for calfs....cows have 4 stomachs to digest the proteins contained within it.....she had a great link for me. I'll see if I can find it. With that said however, I do buy 1% and we use it on our cereal. DD1 doesn't like the raw milk in a cup anymore and she doesn't like soy, goat or almond milk so she's the milk drinker.....I'll put a bit in my coffee. We buy about a gallon a month...and that accounts for cooking, thinning smoothies and dd's cereal.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I was a huuuuge milk drinker but I knew Lucy was sensitive to it, so I'd cut way back. Finding out how severe her allergy really was broke my heart for all the dairy I'd been ingesting while nursing! Lucy gets water and breastmilk only. I'd been using rice milk in cereal and coffee/tea, she had a few sips of it once, but my last carton was gloppy inside and GROSS, so I just grabbed some soy milk to replace it in my coffee and cereal in the mornings. I don't particularly like the soy milk, whereas the rice milk was tolerable as a substitute, so I'm not sure where we'll go from here.

Rough night #3 last night, I think it must be those canines. She'll drift off and I'll start to relax to try to get to sleep, and 5-10 minutes later, she's wiggling or flailing or whimpering. She started that around 11 or 12 last night, was wide awake from 2-4, then I think we got 45 minute increments or so from 4 to 8. I just need enough sleep to not trigger a migraine and I'm happy!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Hugs for rough night. I broke down and used some orajel on the 4 canine area's Lilah is working on last night and she slept so soundly. I just went up to check on her and she is sound asleep on her belly all splayed out smack dab in the middle of the bed, diagonally.....no covers but she's in a warm blue sleeper that has a bear on it with a duck sitting on it's head. Her big sister picked it out for her to wear last night after bathtime.....it's how she helps get her ready for bed. I'd take a pic but can't find the camera.

I still owe some photo "vomit"...first birthday and halloween now....hahahha. I'll get around to it.

Getting the house ready for the interview today....a 3yo and an 8wk old..both girls....Wish me luck!!!!








to all.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Good Luck with the interview!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
Good Luck with the interview!!

















:


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'm excited. I went online and looked up what everyone else was charging bc they've posted it with their ads and I offered a DECENT amount less for siblings for my area.......So hopefully that gives me a leg up.

It's rainy here but 55...19 the other morning. Gotta love Ohio.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Good luck Sunshine!!!

It 's supposed to be 70 and sunny here today







:















But it's still freezing (literally) at night







:
gotta love the mountains!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I'll clarify - 'milk' is for creaming dh's coffee. I encourage yogurt on cereal. We will use 'milk' to thin smoothies or in cooking (pancakes or whatever) and juice or veg puree can easily be subbed in most times. We aren't milk drinkers. The exception would be hot chocolate but that is a rare treat in a land where it may or may not snow in a given year. Soy is one of the options that makes it into our home but nobody is chugging glassfuls of milk.

This sounds a lot like us, except no "cream" in the coffee unless dh makes it extra strong as he's known to do sometimes. then i use whatever's around - soy, cow if my mom's been here recently... We use buttermilk for pancakes/baking. Soy goes on oatmeal - we don't eat dry cereal except, well, dry, as a snack. Nobody here's chugging glassfuls of milk (of any kind) either. The biggest milk drinker is hands-down Jamison









Oh, and we cook with cow milk sometimes. There's a cheese soup I make with cow's milk, and we make biscuits and gravy with cow milk. The nuttiness of soy just doesn't work. Mmmmm, biscuits and gravy.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck, sunshine!

We got into the habit of not drinking dairy when Liam was about a month old and showed sensitivity to it, so we still don't drink it now. Something in soy milk makes me sick so I don't drink that, but I like almond and rice milk. Liam usually has rice milk in the morning with breakfast and then water throughout the day (and breastmilk of course too). My milk is changing over to colostrum now and it doesn't seem to bother him, though I'm sure he's happy that there's more of it now.

My MIL is coming this weekend to help Andrew's best friend pack up his stuff before he gets deployed shortly, his mom is coming as well. Hopefully she actually helps and doesn't devote all of her time to seeing Liam. My sewing machines are finally here and I am getting busy with that, I have a few goodies done for you already, Wendi!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ishy* Congrats on your fuzzy feelings







I hope you are able to find a good midwife and arrange the birth you want.

*Faliciagayle* Is there something bad I don't know about soymilk? We just started getting delivery from a fairly local dairy farmer so I feel better about the cow milk that DS has been drinking.

*Wendi*







It is so good to hear from you







: Glad everything is going ok&#8230;even if it is a bit crazy!

*Sunshine* Yes, he's happier than ever and I think that speaks volumes. I'm crossing my fingers for you for the interview!

Well we've got a busy day here, but I had a sec so I figured I'd stop by and just







. Hope you're all having a good one. I'm off tomorrow (thank you














and can't wait. DS was a







last night when we went out, but there'll be time for that story another moment&#8230;gotta run!!







:


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Well....my interview was about 30 minutes and they are.......

*BRINGING BY THE SIGNED CONTRACT TOMORROW around lunch.*

I was in a cleaning flurry and set my contract folder up and brain farted and couldn't remember where. The dad said, "I do that all the time. We'll print it out and bring it by tomorrow around lunch if that's ok."

*HECK YEAH THAT'S OK!!*

The baby is 8wks old and about 9ish pounds and slept the whole time but she looks like an old fashioned Bye Lo baby doll (like I had when I was a little girl)....I can't wait to pop her in a MT and have her snuggle. The mom is nursing and will bring milk and stop by to nurse if she has the time and is in the area.

Her sister is 3 1/2 and she and dd1 were like peas in a pod. They got along great and she actually put up the things she played with while she was here and dd1 helped her?!?! She NEVER picks up. I think she's happy to have a playmate who's her age.

*It's a huge weight off my shoulders that they hired me and for $20 more a week than I quoted them even!!! BONUS!!!*

Must've been all the crossed fingers and luck from here!!!

The father said as he was walking out the door (mom had walked ahead to get the kids in the car) that they knew within 10 minutes of being here it would be me. How good does that make me feel????

So, I came to share with you first......








:







:







:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

:



































:


















































:







:







:







:











































:




























:









Yay Sunshine!!!!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Sunshine,
Not only am I glad you got the job, but I'm also glad you posted it when you did. I just came on to vent about my ILs, and after the good news and all those smileys, I'm just not feeling like it any more. Thanks.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

WOOHOO sunshine! That is fantastic news!


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
*Faliciagayle* Is there something bad I don't know about soymilk? We just started getting delivery from a fairly local dairy farmer so I feel better about the cow milk that DS has been drinking.

Cultures that traditionally consumed soy did so in fermented ways: miso, tamari, tempeh. Unfermented soy (tofu, milk) can contribute to a number of health issues, besides the fact that is DOES contain phyto-estrogen.

This is a good link regarding issues with soy.

But if you're getting local milk from an organic farmer, you are getting the best kind of dairy milk you can. If it's raw, it will be even better!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Sunshine!! That is great news for you, your daughter, and one lucky family.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
Well....my interview was about 30 minutes and they are.......

*BRINGING BY THE SIGNED CONTRACT TOMORROW around lunch.*

I was in a cleaning flurry and set my contract folder up and brain farted and couldn't remember where. The dad said, "I do that all the time. We'll print it out and bring it by tomorrow around lunch if that's ok."

*HECK YEAH THAT'S OK!!*

The baby is 8wks old and about 9ish pounds and slept the whole time but she looks like an old fashioned Bye Lo baby doll (like I had when I was a little girl)....I can't wait to pop her in a MT and have her snuggle. The mom is nursing and will bring milk and stop by to nurse if she has the time and is in the area.

Her sister is 3 1/2 and she and dd1 were like peas in a pod. They got along great and she actually put up the things she played with while she was here and dd1 helped her?!?! She NEVER picks up. I think she's happy to have a playmate who's her age.

*It's a huge weight off my shoulders that they hired me and for $20 more a week than I quoted them even!!! BONUS!!!*

Must've been all the crossed fingers and luck from here!!!

The father said as he was walking out the door (mom had walked ahead to get the kids in the car) that they knew within 10 minutes of being here it would be me. How good does that make me feel????

So, I came to share with you first......








:







:







:

oh, sunshine, i'm so happy for you! that family is so lucky to have you on board.

























































:







:







:







:







:







:












































i just got a second job, and it is a huge weight off of our fiscal shoulders. even though i'm super tired, and i miss my pretty (that's ro).... it's an extra 100 bucks a week or so once my hours pick up.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

ack, ack, ack!!! Jamison just ate a (stop reading now if you don't want to be grossed out) dead ant. One of the big black kind. Ack!!!!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

:







:







: Yeah Sunshine!!!







:







:







:


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
ack, ack, ack!!! Jamison just ate a (stop reading now if you don't want to be grossed out) dead ant. One of the big black kind. Ack!!!!

sorry, doesn't top ro eating cat poop from the sandbox!! hahahahaha


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

*Thanks for all the congrats! I'm still on cloud nine!!!*

I wish I were in bed though......REALLY wish I were in bed. I'm all congested and have horrible sinus pressure. That's what you get in Ohio though. 76 degrees to 25 degrees to 55 degrees and rain.....

I got dd1 to bed around 830. She played pretty hard with the little girl during the interview and went to bed without a fuss which was really nice.

Lilah fell asleep around 8 and I thought she was down for the night bc she had a very long nursing session.

NOPE.

She woke up at 11:15 thinking she had just had a nice early afternoon 3 HOUR NAP.

I tried to nurse her back to sleep. nope.
Rocking. nope.
Walking. nope.
Patting. nope.

So, I said, "Geez, will you just go to sleep" and rolled over a bit. And she kicked her feet against me and almost pushed herself off the bed. UGH.

So, we are up.

We are downstairs.

I turned the light on dim bc she wants to play.

She just walked over to the swing and took her sister's baby out and walked around with it for a minute and now just put it back in the swing and is trying to figure out how to buckle it in.

I am hoping that a bit of play will begin to wear her out again and I can try rocking again. Operative word being hope.

I got enough sleep that now that I am awake, my belly thinks it's hungry so I got a big glass of water.

*Oh sleep.......*please wrap your arms back around Lilah.

She does look awfully cute in her pink sleeper with a kitty applique wrapped around her....one foot open, one foot covered.









She just found a string of wooden beads and is playing with the cat.

Me thinks I'll dim the light a bit more and swoop her up in a few minutes.

*
Jeanine*: I am happy the smilies you gave me cheered you up. Time with IL's is always rough! HUGS!!! Um, thanks for the visual on the big black ant. They creep me out. Just the black ones. I know, you warned. I read anyways....

*Leahb*:







: for the second job. any extra $ right now for anyone i know is much needed. dd1 calls Lilah her pretty. It's so sweet! I must've missed the sandbox post.....ewwww

Ok, gonna go see if it's been long enough where she'll rock back to sleep. I tried to nurse her a few minutes ago and she just wanted to pop on and off and giggle and man handle the other side......

Be back sometime tomorrow.

Thanks again for all the well wishes. I'm so excited......


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
ack, ack, ack!!! Jamison just ate a (stop reading now if you don't want to be grossed out) dead ant. One of the big black kind. Ack!!!!

I just remind them that we don't eat bugs as we are vegetarian. It cracks me up to hear a 3-4 yo tell their siblings not to eat bugs for this reason rather than the more common reason. You know, because they are









Yesterday was really had for me. I couldn't figure out if I was hungry, tired, thirsty or what. As it turns out, all three applied. I felt like I couldn't make myself heard, the girls were running wild, my tummy was upset, a neighbor stopped by to play, it was just out of control. Dh came home, I went to bed, Linus came and found me when he got tired, and today is a new day.







:








to all


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Liam woke up super early this morning and is just now back to sleep. I am :yawning:

I was hoping this whole throwing up spontaneously thing was a fluke, but its definitely turning out not to be. Just as I was getting into bed last night the sudden urge hit once again and I have yet another stained carpet, this time in the bedroom. I think at some point during the night my digestion shuts off and anything I drink or eat just comes right back up









mommajb - That is funny about the bugs, hope you have a better day today!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Ugh, I could kick Andrew right now.

I guess on the way back from the airport his mom started asking questions about me and Liam. She asked if I had found a midwife yet, he told her yes but that I wouldn't be having the baby at the military hospital here. He somehow managed to steer the conversation away from mentioning homebirth. Then she asks if we found Liam a pediatrician yet, and he told her that we had but he hasn't seen her yet. She started asking about his vaccines (she doesn't know we don't vax) and of course he says "well mom, we've decided not to vaccinate him since there is a lot of conflicting research out there and we don't feel comfortable doing it". I have to hand it to him that he did manage the conversation quite diplomatically, but did he really have to open this can of worms at the start of her visit? At least she agreed that kids are over-vaccinated now-adays and seemed fairly satisfied with his answer, I just wish she'd ask this stuff when I'm around


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Mommaj: Hugs for yesterday. I"ve had many a day like that. I am always grateful for the new day. Espcially today. It's brilliantly sunny
and it's supposed to be 55 out.







@ bugs.

Katie:






















to you.....I hope it's just an every now and then thing if it's gonna keep happening...Yay for Andrew handling things well but I agree, something to handle at the END of her visit.








: to everyone today.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
*
Jeanine*: I am happy the smilies you gave me cheered you up. Time with IL's is always rough! HUGS!!!









It was just an email from them!







But they did invite themselves up on Dec 13. I *know* I have plans that day, now if I can just remember what they are..........


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Katie -







I hope the vomiting thing is over soon







I hope the IL visit goes OK.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 







It was just an email from them!







But they did invite themselves up on Dec 13. I *know* I have plans that day, now if I can just remember what they are..........


A sudden trip to the midwest perhaps???


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey all!

Sunshine ~ congrats on the job.









Jeanine ~ yuck on the ant!









Katie ~







: for no puking.

Mrsb ~ Just sending some









mommajb ~ a new day is always welcome!

Eavan is home from school today and I just have to say he talks soooo much!





















He is so funny too. He banged on the door to the bathroom this morning and said to dh "Hey save some hot water for the rest of us!:







I have no idea where he got that.

Dahlia is not so happy. She has a snotty nose and a seriously owie rash from orange juice. She has been super whiny. She is talking a lot more and says "bites" when anyone is eating and she wants some. It is so cute. She also loves carrying anything like a purse. She puts it on her shoulder and then puts her hand up by her head (to keep it on her shoulder) and it is just adorable to see her walk around like that.







:

Dd1 and new baby are doing great. She is such a natural mommy. She looks a bit like death warmed over after not getting much sleep but she is taking it all in stride and doing a great job. I am doing much better too. Apparently it was a little difficult to me to integrate the fact that my baby had a baby.

Wendi


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Wendi-







to you Mama. I bet it is hard seeing your babe with a new bitty babe. Does Eavan watch Nickelodeon? I heard the "Hey save some water for the rest of us." this morning when Lucy was watching something.

Lucy is just into everything lately. Shutting doors behind herself. Opening drawers/closing drawers. Climbing step stools in the kitchen if they aren't put away







: My dogs run scared when she is coming. She is just a







: lately.

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Wendi, I am sure you are leaving out a few details and summarizing quite a bit when you say this birth was a little difficult for you to integrate.
















to you for handling it as smoothly as you have. I dream about the mother I want to be when my children have children (mostly comparing to my own mil and mother) and I am not going to be ready in 4 years. Thank you for sharing a peek at your journey this past year.

Michelle, I try to set up a no-fail environment for my children so when the older two were toddlers we simply put things like coffee tables in the attic when they began climbing on them. The more children we have the more difficult this is. Linus loves to climb on the little picnic table in the family room. For his safety we moved it to the garage but it was under a storm of protest and now I have to help Helen with her work at the kitchen table which doesn't work as well for us. The playmobil is in Alice's room away from Linus but this is also away from Helen and Charlotte. This toddler energy thing might just be stronger than I am this time around.







:







is putting it mildly, isn't it?


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Gia*







: Congratulations!!







: I am so happy for you!!

*Faliciagayle* Thanks for the info! I have to check with our milk man if there is raw milk available and if so I'm going to get on that!

*Lindsay* Congrats on the second job. Sorry you have to do that though. I hope it does make things easier on you.

*Jeanine & Lindsay* Ok, that's just gross!

*Mommajb* It is so sweet that Linus came and joined you when he was tired. I miss that so much. I hope the new day is good to you









*Katie* Sorry you're not feeling well. Puking is just the worst. I'd be really proud of Andrew&#8230;I know it is way more than my DH could communicate, especially under pressure from his mom being that she is the queen of everything







:

*Wendi* Awh, mama, thanks for the







&#8230;here's some more for you





















I think it is completely natural for you to have those feelings. It is a lot of change to process and you have handled everything so beautifully.







be gentle with yourself!

DH went out this morning and bought a pickup truck. I am trying to be cool with it&#8230;trying really, really, really hard. We are fortunate and comfortable and I am grateful. I just think we should be more careful in this economy and am







: that this was a good decision.

DS has been extremely spirited the last few days, but yesterday was wonderful and I really felt like I had my little boy back. The flu shot knocked him out of whack for several days, but yesterday we went to the mall, got lunch together (he was so good) and he even picked out some toys to take to my mom's at Educational Warehouse. I had a jewelry party last night so he spent some time with my mom until I could come back to get him. Of course he was wide awake when we got home and wouldn't go to bed until 10:45, but he then slept in until 8 this morning







: Oh, that felt soooo good!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Jessica, sleep in the morning is nice isn't it?

Jeanine, my dh has his father's email blocked.







He relies on me to talk to his mom and read the emails, the stress of getting emails from his dad at work is just too much. Don't you wish you could choose your family some days?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Speaking of choosing your family -- do you guys have a will or anything in place in case something happens to both of you? Have you legally chosen who would care for your child/ren? DS is *7*. And we still haven't. It's soooo hard. I keep thinking we need to, but who do we choose?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

And on a lighter note - we're having "Falicia's Curry" for dinner







:







It's super yummy!









Off to cook....


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Speaking of choosing your family -- do you guys have a will or anything in place in case something happens to both of you? Have you legally chosen who would care for your child/ren? DS is *7*. And we still haven't. It's soooo hard. I keep thinking we need to, but who do we choose?

We do have a will in place. We have chosen my sister and her husband. They have no kids and similar belief systems. I would hate for it to come to that but I think they would be the best choice.









Wendi


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
And on a lighter note - we're having "Falicia's Curry" for dinner







:







It's super yummy!









Off to cook....

Aw, YAY!







:







: I keep meaning to make a list of more easy meals for you, since every time I cook one I think "gosh, Jeanine would totally like this"

Has anyone done/ is anyone doing something for International Babywearing Week? Our little group in Green Bay is doing a walk tomorrow (at the mall since it's







:Really.







:F&^#**ing.







: Cold.














but only 3 families are showing up. I've been attempting to make tee shirts with iron on decals and I've yet to be successful. I mean really, I *can* iron.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Speaking of choosing your family -- do you guys have a will or anything in place in case something happens to both of you? Have you legally chosen who would care for your child/ren? DS is *7*. And we still haven't. It's soooo hard. I keep thinking we need to, but who do we choose?


No. We don't.

We talked about it before Chaya was born, and DH downloaded a will from the internet - but I dunno - does that stand up in court?

Recently, we had the big conversation of "who should take care of Chaya if something happens to us?"

We actually agreed on the person.. and agreed that we could change our minds in a few years.... it's such a strange, hard, uncomfortable and weird conversation to have.

and we still don't have an official will.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
We talked about it before Chaya was born, and DH downloaded a will from the internet - but I dunno - does that stand up in court?

.... it's such a strange, hard, uncomfortable and weird conversation to have.

That's a good question - does anyone know if it would stand up in court? I mean, who wants to fork over perfectly good money to an attorney?









We used to think we'd give them to my parents/brother. Like, they could start off with my parents, and as they (my parents) got older, and my brother got more settled, he could take over. Well, he's married now....and let's just say we've decided against that. We've been talking about it again lately and think we want some friends of ours. How on earth do you ask someone who you've only known a couple years (and have 3 kids of their own) if they'd take your kids?


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mommajb* Ah yes, sleep in the morning is nice&#8230;sleep in the night is even better though!!







: I wish I could choose my family too!

*Jeanine* We haven't done that either







: I keep avoiding it and DH isn't in any hurry either, but it is important. His BIL died when his kids were 3 months and 4 years old. Thankfully he was alone in the car when he crashed, but had his wife been there too things would have been really hard to sort out in terms of the two kids.

*Faliciagayle* What a cool walk! I wish they had that here, I'd totally do it.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

MrsB: Here's a link to the whole concept! You might be able to locate a group near you







: http://babywearinginternational.org/...earingweek.php

jeanine: C. and I are coming to CA on Tuesday! We'll be there till Dec 2. Any chance you're gonna be in the Bay Area? I'm planning a trip to Sonoma but I think you are further east....

speaking of C., she's starting to fuss.

sigh. And I was just getting into the internet


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Just jumping in for a sec...

No will here. My parents live nearby and are very close to the kids, so they would be our choice for guardian, I'm sure. My sister might be another choice if she was healthy enough, perhaps if she marries and therefore has someone else to help. After that it would be friends of ours that we've known a long time, have kids similar ages, and similar parenting and beliefs. We've been talking about life insurance more now that our friend has died and his family has to go on without his income, among other things.










Babywearing Walk - we're doing one tomorrow in downtown Houston. It's gonna be a stretch because of the timing and how much else is going on, but I'm planning to be there with Judah. Now to decide what to wear him in!














I'm hoping we'll have a good turn out, but it's hard to know! 6-10 would be really nice. I highly doubt we'd have more than that.

We went to the "corn farm" tonight that has a big corn maze and lots of activities for kids (and non-kids!). It was BRRR!! cold! I know some of you may scoff, but we were happily freezing in sub-50° temps.







: Oh and lots of wind! When we left the car said it was 46°. Judah wanted to get down from the Calyx I was carrying him in, so I put him down to play in the hay mountain - not interested! He went walking very determinedly across the area to the other side of the play "fort," at which point I finally realized perhaps he was looking for the piglet that we'd seen coming in? I asked him if that's what he wanted, and he lit up, walked straight to the stairs (which I helped him climb), and bee-lined it for the rubbermaid tub the pig was in! He was so taken with it! Of course we thought it was funny that we've been calling HIM Piglet for the last month as he was dressed as Piglet for the harvest party. He didn't even mind when the pig started squawking when she was picked up, but pet her very nicely. And then, he decided he was done, turned around, and headed for the steps!







It's always so much fun to go up there! The kids all had a great time.









Well my MIL will be here in 9 days.







: And she's staying HERE. And I told her it was fine. And she's still got a hotel reservation, just in case we change our minds.







But how do I say, "gee, it might be nice to have some downtime during the visit?" Anyway, we'll see how it goes. Had a nice chat with her for about 30m, so that was good. Then my FIL and his wife come in on Dec 20, and stay until the 27th (save 2 days when they go to DFW). And then my grandmother comes in on the 28th! I guess this is what we get for saying "We're NOT traveling this year!!!"


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Survived my MIL visit. Friday night she was pretty embarrassing. I hate going out to dinner with her because of how she acts and treats waitresses, she was extremely rude to the waitress for our food taking a while longer. I'm guessing her steak made a sight-seeing tour of the floor before being cooked







Otherwise she was fairly tolerable, so all in all it wasn't too bad.

For the will question, we're going to complete one before Andrew gets deployed. I know our situation is kind of different but it's pretty essential for us to have everything in place should something happen. As for life insurance we're both covered under the Army. I do not trust anyone in either of our families to respect out wishes in raising our kids should something happen to both of us, so I have no idea who we would make guardians in that case.

Heather - I hope the MIL visit goes well!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We have no will because we can't figure out who we would want to raise the children.







It is terrible but maybe I can hold off on it until ds1 is old enough. I hate the topic.

We have a highschool drama production and lacrosse on the agenda for this afternoon.

Last night was rough. :yawning: Maybe I can sleep through _Thoroughly Modern Millie_?

Linus is answering yes-no questions very clearly - I love being able to give him what he wants and seeing his face light up at being understood.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I keep forgetting to ask...

Is anybody else losing hair _again_? It is really bothering me. I lost a bunch, it started growing back in and now I am losing bunches again.

Ideas?


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I keep forgetting to ask...

Is anybody else losing hair _again_? It is really bothering me. I lost a bunch, it started growing back in and now I am losing bunches again.

Ideas?

nak, but YES! Mine stopped around 6 months pp, got it cut up to my chin in September and the past few weeks, it's falling out like it did months ago!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I am so glad I am not the only one losing hair! I was beginning to worry.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

The only thing that's changed for me in the past month was the return of AF mid-October, I wonder if it could be related?


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

No legal will here. DHs life insurance goes to his brother and wife if we both die. My mom gets first choice in whether or not she raises the kids. But, she has my brother who is chronically ill and adding two more children just may be too much. So, she gets first "dibs" and if she decides to keep them, the money goes back to her. BIL and SIL get the children otherwise (and we get theirs if something happened to them). The problem is they live in Austin, and I just cant stand the idea of the kids being so far from the rest of their family







The money legally goes to them because we are with my mom a lot and DH was worried that we could all be in some kind of accident together and it would make it hard to get the money to the kids.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

hair loss - no hair loss/no AF.

Speaking of AF - my friend had a baby on Monday, and I was talking to her on the phone yesterday and could hear the little baby squeaks. So cute





















. But I told her if she makes me ovulate I'm gonna be







:,









falicia - what part of the bay area will you be in? i live quite a ways from the bay area but my parents are in marin. and (














we're going to be there for thanksgiving!







PM me if you don't want your itinerary floating around in cyberspace.

Katie - glad you survived the visit. I keep meaning to ask, how's Andrew's recovery going?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Nicole - since you have a plan, but no legal will... Did you write the plan down somewhere? Or you've all talked about it and agreed to it (and there's no one who would contest it?) I'd still like to know if an informal, written will would stand up in court. Anyone know?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishyfishie* 
The only thing that's changed for me in the past month was the return of AF mid-October, I wonder if it could be related?

AF had never returned before 15 months which will be Dec 2. There is no sign of an imminent return either. I am down to pre-pregnancy weight and running (or jogging, I'm kinda slow) a bit. Milk supply is good. I am not really in good humor but I am plodding through (seems a little early in the season to feel this way but facts are facts). I am not getting enough sleep and I am eating plenty. I am not taking a vitamin. I want to chalk the hair loss up to that's just how it goes but I do not want to ignore a problem if one exists.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 

Katie - glad you survived the visit. I keep meaning to ask, how's Andrew's recovery going?

Thanks for asking! The first 5 days were pretty rough on him, the day of surgery and the next day were the hardest for sure. He took meds for pain and to sleep on those days because he had such a bad headache. By day 5 he only had some dryness, and now he doesn't feel any kind of discomfort but his vision isn't considered 100% until 6 months post-op. His vision goes in and out at times but other than that he's doing great.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Nicole - since you have a plan, but no legal will... Did you write the plan down somewhere? Or you've all talked about it and agreed to it (and there's no one who would contest it?) I'd still like to know if an informal, written will would stand up in court. Anyone know?

we keep meaning to make it formal.....no, all we have at this point is understanding between the families. I dont see how anyone would contest it though. I worry a bit about it not being formal when I think of it







Note to self, get that done!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

No formal will here either, but I want to get that taken care of in the next few weeks. My life insurance will be finalized and then it will be time for my will. My situation is a bit different being a a single Mama and can't believe I have waited this long to get a will and life insurance taken care of. It makes me sick to think that something could happen to me and she wouldn't be taken care of. Her guardian will be my parents and then one of my sisters.

Oh don't even mention hair falling out again. I had such an awful bout of it starting at around 6 months and it lasted for about 6 months. I thought I was going to go bald from looking at what was falling out. The new growth is still driving me nuts. AF returned for me 3 months PP and now it is gone again for the last 3 months and no I am not pregnant...nothing like abstinence.

Lucy's new favorite thing to do is run like a fool around in the field behind my house. She will bang on the door to go out and then I have to put her down immediately and she just runs and screams with her arms in the air. She will run one direction as fast as she can and then turn and run the other direction. I just sit there and laugh.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Did I kill the thread last night? Where is everyone?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

looking for coffee and settling for tea.

I bought some loose rooiboos tea and thought I got a great deal. It is one of my favorites. As it turns out it is cut funny and slips through the mesh on my tea ball.







I am sipping slowly so the leaves stay at the bottom of my cup for now.

Linus doesn't nap enough. I am very frustrated homeschooling but I feel like I can't give up. It would feel like giving up on my kids or their education. Too many ages to do anything well. I entertained Linus feeding him sunflower seeds one at a time this afternoon.

On a more positive note, lentil soup is ready for dinner and dh will head home as soon as the students leave his office this afternoon.

Fill me in on the mundane details of your life. Please. Somebody?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

You want mundane details? ok....

I spent the morning shopping for health insurance.

DH spent the morning shopping for life insurance.

The kids have some weird sickness. It involves tiredness and a fever for a day. Ds had it friday, Jamison seems to have it now. It's really hard to tell if dd1's crankiness is because of it or if it's just her normal 3 yo behavior









When I was a teenager my dad made a loft for my bedroom. It's at my parent's house. I'm trying to acquire it. The trouble is the top is *full* of my brother's crap. As is their garage, shed and back patio. I really want to bring it home with us after thanksgiving but my dad doesn't know if he can get it cleaned off. I want it for ds's room.

Jamison's very cranky and clingy today.

I made pumpkin pies yesterday. One's gone already.

This afternoon I was on the couch with a sleeping Jamison. I asked dh to bring me a salad. He brought me an ice cream sundae instead














:

I kinda think he has what the kids had/have. He's *really* tired. No fever though.

We're having corn chowder for dinner.







:

I need to go chop a tomato for Jamison - she's begging for one.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm here, not feeling so great today. I lost what appears to be a big glob of mucus this morning and more this afternoon, but I'm not bleeding or cramping or anything so I think I'm just over-doing it. I see my midwife on Wednesday so I'll talk to her about it then.

We had Mexican for dinner. Andrew is playing hockey tonight so that leaves me to do bath and bedtime, and then maybe I can get a little bit of work done. We are looking into moving on post in order to save money. We would have to be on a waiting list and wouldn't have much say once our name comes up as for when we moved, so having to find someone to take over our lease complicates things. I'm hoping we can get something worked out because it would help us greatly.

Liam played outside in the leaves today while I raked, he liked to stir up all the leaves in the pile and then pick some up and put them in a bucket. I wish I had the camera close by to take pictures.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I did ask didn't I?









I hope everyone is feeling better soon and you get your loft. I like your husband's style with the sundae. I had some sugar today and now I am done. No more sugar again. It isn't sitting well. Stay healthy and alive.

Katie, I also had so much discharge while preggo that I could not have identified a mucous plug. Sorry for the tmi. Stay careful, don't overdue it, and







: $ and moving works out.

Fennel tea, yogi nursing mothers tea, what else for my upset tummy? I was thinking peppermint but I am worried about heartburn. The sugar gave me toots.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

now i'm making job descriptions and employee evaluation forms for dh's business. see? this is why sometimes i don't post much. you all are







now,









mmmm, mint tea sounds good


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I still listening. Linus just fell out of bed for the second time ever and landed on the hardwood floor. He seems to be fine. If I would go to bed I might have a better chanve of catching him.

My tummy is still upset. I may be too embarrassed to use a treadmill tomorrow and run outside but it is snowing/raining.

Wendi, my little girls love papo but I don't know that fills would ever happen. I tend to buy by the collection. Ian had the three musketeers and robin hood sets for example. What were you looking to get?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

mommajb - i hope you're feeling better today

i'm going to work on my job descriptions/evaluations while the kids are sleeping. but i have my priorities straight, so i checked in here first.

uh-oh. jamison just woke up - so much for that.


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I feel like I've just gotten into a rut, of same old, same old day after day. Milo and I get up in the morning, eat some breakfast I do the dishes and/or laundry, morning nap, same in the afternoon, and sometimes I even manage to get dinner on the table. Last week, we went out to park in the afternoons, or the library to check out books, and I feel so much happier when I get outside for at least a little bit. And the weather here is gorgeous. Yesterday, DH had a long lunch break and we bought sandwiches and went to the park so Milo could play. That was great. And last night my MIL watched Milo so DH and I could go to a movie and get some much needed couple time. But all in all, I just feel kind of blah, like I need to think up some new activities for us. This afternoon we are going to a mom and toddler group for the first time so we'll see how that goes. And soon my sister and her 18 month old will be staying with us for a while, so that should be fun.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Hi First Time Mama! I checked out the pix in your siggy Milo's cute









So where's everyone else? Trying to recover from my mundane details?

Falicia - where are you? cali, hopefully. i hope you have internet so you can get ahold of me. sonoma's right above marin.......


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Nothin' much going on here. Work is work and I am bored of it lately. I just want some time to spend with my girl. Tomorrow morning we are off the Little Gym to see what she thinks. I hope it is fun and that she enjoys herself.

Katie-How are you feeling?

Wendi-How is it going?

FirstTimeMama-Milo is a cutie. Love those eyes.

Mommajb & Jeanine-I will take more mundane details...it beats the quiet around here.

Made turkey meatballs for dinner and Lucy was eating them as fast and I could cut them up and cool them off







:







: I got a couple of great pics...now if I could only learn how to upload them so you all could see them.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

mundane details....made moraccan chicken for dinner. DD wouldnt eat it, she had spinach and yogurt instead







We are having someone come tomorrow to drywall the soon to be playroom







: one of my rats keeps escaping and I cant figure out from where....he is not in his jail cell as I just caught him







:

Cian is still working on his molars and I am exhausted. He isnt going to be until around 10 and waking up every hour or less until he gets up around 7:30.

Lilah is almost potty learned! We have been doing big girl panties only at home and she had no accidents the last two days, including during lunch out yesterday. Even playing with other kids she remembered to go


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I am going to a friend's for lunch.

editted

I am mad at my mother this morning because she never did figure out how to parent my sister so I don't have a good example to follow when trying to parent my own difficult daughter. I am mad because she did not model healthy eating habits so I don't naturally know how to do that either.

If shellac is listed as an ingredient it is not a good food choice!







:


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

mommajb


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm here, feeling alright today. I have a midwife appointment at 4:30, hopefully we hear at heartbeat if baby cooperates.

Liam slept all night last night which I desperately needed. I am so sleep deprived its not even funny.

When I went out to the garage to do laundry this morning my detergent was frozen







:

Woohoo Lilah! Keep up the great work!

Mommajb - My mom modeled horrible eating habits also. Hardly ever had I seen her eat "real" food. She is a junk foodaholic also. I've pretty much had to teach myself how to cook and learn about good nutrition on my own. You're doing a great job









Michelle - Hope you had a great time at Little Gym!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

There really is a baby in there









We listened to the babe at my appointment and heard a good, strong heart rate at 155bpm. The babe was kicking away at the doppler and I could definitely feel them, everybody got to hear the kicking as well. It really helps make me feel more connected to everything.

Liam did something really funny on the way home from the appointment also. We were goofing around in the car and he was shooting his pacifier out of his mouth at me, I said to him "hey, stop that you" and he replied "stop that, mama". It was so hilarious and unexpected to hear him say something like that, its hard to believe that full sentences really aren't that far off.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Katie - yay for the














:. "Stop that, mama" sounds like a full sentence to me. The best we got here is "MaMAAAA!" which means mama *or* papa.

Mundane details - we're having homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner. the soup calls for a pinch of ground cloves. i used that up in the pumpkin pies i made the other day, so when i was at the store it was on my list. i didn't get any. know why? it's 8 FREAKIN' DOLLARS FOR A LITTLE JAR OF GROUND CLOVES!!!!!!!!!! Is it me or is that ridiculous? I knew we had whole cloves here, so I ground my own darn cloves. 8 bucks, sheesh!

mommajb - i'm sorry you're having a bad day. but your shellac comment cracked me up







my mother also has bad eating habits. it doesn't really affect me, but when she's here she always wants to shovel food into my babies' mouths. if they open to laugh - shove it in. if they open to cry - shove it in. if they open to say "done" - shove it in. drives me







with a little







: for good measure.

Nicole and Lilah - congratulations on the potty learning







:


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

More sickies here (Judah throwing up for the second time in 2.5 weeks), my computer crashed, and he's waking up AGAIN... Gotta run...

Okay, I'm going to bed... Really. This has been quite an night, and I've been kept up by the kids most of the last three. :yawning:

I'm on DH's computer... Mine is home but will need software updates to get it back where it was. And I'm in desperate search of someone to take my drive apart and get the data off, in spite of the mechanical failure. I don't know how much more THAT will cost, but I can't imagine losing all of my pictures.







Hopefully a company I contacted tonight will let us know in the morning what to expect of recovery and how much it will cost.







:

Life just seems WEIRD right now and I can't quite figure it out. Grieving our friend, trying to help his family (but at times not feeling close or involved or particularly thinking about it at all); getting ready for my MIL's visit (did I mention she's staying HERE for 7 nights?!), but getting totally thrown off my planned housecleaning schedule by sick kids; trying to plan ahead for Christmas, but freaking out that it's just around the corner; time is FLYing and the last week or two seems very blurry. I have too many things to think about, and not having my own computer with which to manage it all is really hard.

And I should probably go take some fish oil.









Katie, so glad you heard the HB!! That's such a great experience. It definitely makes it feel more "real."









Is anyone else's baby's look changing to a "big kid" look, i.e., not baby? I'm so ready to







: because he looks SO grown up now! When Judah turned 1, he still had his soft features and baby roundness. And now, he's getting leaner (okay, two episodes of stomach virus could account for that!







) and longer and just. so. BIG! We keep telling him to STOP!









He's talking a ton more all the time... Lots of nonsense words (the boys started saying the other day that he is their "Chinese brother," apparently because it sounds like Mandarin, which it does!), but more real ones, too. We were at a big park down town (ooh, the drama! the stories!) and he saw dogs and said, "Dah!" every time. He's said it for a while but it was so neat 'cause someone ELSE heard him and knew what he was saying.







He's just learning SO much now - it's amazing. He's started hitting at people, so I've again been saying, "gentle," and stroking his hand on me, and he started responding to that now by being gentle.







:

Anyway, won't go on and on ... more...







But it's just amazing how much they grow and how fast they learn!!








: Hugs to all! Miss everyone!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

hy do people assume that because I'm a SAHM, I'm available to babysit their kids when their regular babysitter falls through!?!?!







:

If I *went* somewhere to do my job (I do bookkeeping/payroll/other stuff for dh's business) they wouldn't ask. But my at-home job doesn't count.







:

If I were a teacher in a public school they wouldn't ask. But homeschooling doesn't count.







:

If I were watching *other people's* three kids, they *might not* ask. But my own kids don't count.







:

I got a phone call yesterday, "If you're not busy..."







:




























Just because I'm home means I'm not busy!?!?!?







:






























*You* don't take your kid into work with you, because you won't get anything done. But please, bring them here, because I have nothing better to do anyway!!!







:






























Now, don't get me wrong, I understand that it really puts parents in a predicament when their regular child-care falls through. I just wish they understood that adding one more kid to my day, especially one who's not used to the way we do things around here, really makes things *a lot* harder for *me*. I *don't* like the assumption that it's no big deal because I'm home with kids anyway.

And I came down with a cold last night









Thank you, vent over.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

So did you say no?







So sorry for the stress!









So Judah seems mostly better, and now I'm deathly sick. Not throwing up, but I keep thinking it might be better than the awful pain! Feelings smidgen better now after fitful sleeping all day. Poor DH is none too thrilled. At least he got to send thebig boys to Grandma's for the night, andthe three of us took a long nap, at the end of which Judah started saying "I jue," or, "I love you!".














:

Hoping tomorrow is better... Mamas aren't supposed to get sick!

How is everyone else?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm good, I somehow convinced Liam to sleep until 10:30 when he woke up when Andrew was getting ready for work at 7. I'm so glad he's getting better at this sleep thing.

He is really taking off with words also, I can't believe it. He says hi to me now when he comes in the room and loves to make up his own songs to sing and dance to. He is a dancing fool.

TGIF







:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi ladies







Sorry it's been a crazy week and I haven't gotten in here at all. Here it goes on the personals&#8230;

*Falicia* Thanks for the BWI info&#8230;I appreciate it









*Heatherb*







and







: for good and smooth family visits. I'm in the same boat (without a paddle







) so I know what you're going through though thankfully my dad is getting a hotel room after staying with me for only one night. I don't think I could stand much more. He's a horrible houseguest. Ok, so I'm going to







for that one but I don't really care!







Your whole Judah and the piglet story is adorable.

*Katie*







: on the steak "floor tour"&#8230;it isn't funny, but it is, ykwim. My grandmother is extremely rude with waitresses too and I can't deal. I used to be one and have a whole new respect for how hard they work and all the garbage they put up with. She has no clue. Besides, no one should be spoken to in that way. Grr.







I'm glad you and your fam survived.

*Mommajb* I completely know what you mean. It is so thrilling to actually be able to communicate with them. It is like this whole new universe opened up where they can actually say, or indicate, what they want/need. It is a wonderful development!!







:

*Mommajb & Rachel* I'm so sorry about your hair







Are you eating ok? Any major changes in your health, hormones, or medicines? Mommajb, have you had your thyroid checked? I know that happened to my mom. We're so tired all the time anyway that it can be easily overlooked.

*Jeanine*







I love new baby sounds and smells! I've been craving them lately. I have to find someone with a new baby so I can just be near them!!

*Katie* Glad to hear Andrew is doing well. That is wonderful









*Michelle* That is just adorable about Lucy. The







: these kids have is so beautiful and innocent.

*Jeanine*







to your DH. That is awesome. How did he just KNOW you wanted ice cream?! That is really cool! I hope everyone in your house feels better soon







:

*Katie*







: I hope you and baby are ok. Maybe it was just extra fluid. I know there is so much when you're pregnant.







:

*Michelle* Have fun at The Little Gym!!







:

*Nicole* I made DS fish sticks for dinner the other night. He ended up eating cereal and a good chunk of my dinner. I swear







:

*Katie*







: about the







That is wonderful! Liam is so cute. What a jokester!

*Heatherb* I was just saying the same thing to my mom last night. My baby is gone







: he is definitely a big boy now. My heart feels like it is breaking and at the same time I'm so excited to do more big boy things with him and get to know the little man inside his head









*Jeanine*







Sorry mama. Sometimes people are so inconsiderate.

Ok, so wow, that is a novel of personals







I was seriously behind! Good thing things are slow here today, huh?







: Gotta' love Fridays.

So I'm having







#2 since I got off the minipill. It is like the worst ever!! I would like to know why when I get up at 5, and am at home for an hour getting ready, and then drive 40 minutes to work, does







decide to show up in the midst of my dropping DS off at daycare???? There I am walking into the school going, "uh, something isn't right down there!!" in my head. I swear. Why can't she get on my schedule?? I mean really!? Today is just the worst. Day 2 is always bad, but this is really bad. I am having this weird problem with my glands too. The one on the right in my pelvic area is swollen and very tender. I don't know why and it doesn't feel good.

On a happier note, I took my comprehensive exam for my MBA on Monday and&#8230;

*I passed!! I'm officially done with school!! Finally!!*







:







:







:

I can't believe I'm done. I can't believe it's over. It is so bizarre right now!

LWAB: Marty is amazing. Yesterday we had his Thanksgiving feast at school. He went on the potty with all his friends there. As soon as he heard it hit the water he proudly shouted "Pee pee! Pee pee!" at the top of his lungs. I just cracked up. He's such a piece of work. Then again he hosed the bathroom floor this morning too since we haven't quite mastered holding "it" down









Well I'm going to go run out and get some "supplies" for my stupid "issue" today. I am unprepared for the heavy flow and don't want to ruin my brand new dress pants







:

Have a lovely







-free day mamas!!







:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
So did you say no?







So sorry for the stress!










I told her I had a cold and somehow she found someone else









I hope you feel better soon.

Jamison has started saying animal sounds. Dogs say "ooh ooh ooh". cats say "owwwwww". cows say "ooooooooooooooh". pigs say - well I don't know how to write it. Instead of snorting with an inhale, she kinda coughs up a hairball


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

jeanine, I get more calls like that from a neighbor with a SN daughter. She is just sure I need the money and will watch her daughter over school breaks, including summer. On top of that she is just sure my daughters want to come play with/be abused by her daughter in the eveing as it keeps her daughter busy and out of her hair. I don't get it. Do these people really think we lead a life of luxury ust waiting for the call so we can be useful? The thing is I want to help. I like to help. I am proud that people find me reliable and wonderful enough to let me be around their children. I just want respect and something else that I couldn't remember long enough to type it out.









Jess, it is good to hear from you.














that you are done with your MBA!!

I hope good health once again takes over your house Heather.







:

Wendi, how is everything in babyville?







:

Katie, get your sleep while you can! You need it now more than ever.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Jess-Congrats !!!







:







:







: No more school!!! Lucy loved My Little Gym. She was a dancing fool when it came time for the opening circle time. Everyone is in a circle with their Mommy or Daddy clapping their hands and Lucy is in the center of the circle shaking her butt dancing. I was just














:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I was like







Did I miss something? Jess is done with school? But now I see - I was typing while you were posting







:. Congratulations!







:







: That's so exciting! (And really, I was not a ditz three kids ago







)

Michelle - that's so cute. I'd love to see Lucy in the center gettin' her groove on









Mommajb - Yeah, I just want respect too. And understanding. I don't like the assumption that since I'm home with kids, *of course* I'll do it. Almost like I should be *happy* to do it (for free, I might add). Why not say, "I know you've got a lot going on, but I'm really in a bind. Would it be possible for you to watch my kid?" Yes, I'll do it. But if you start making assumptions about what I do or don't do all day, you're gonna make me







- if you can't tell


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I promise you all that I'm reading the thread religiously to keep up with everyone, I just never get enough time to go through to do personals! Lucy lets me browse, but typing gets harder and harder--case in point, I just had to run over and grab the dirty diapers she started pulling out of the pail, EW! I forgot to put a heavy box back on top of it after the last change.

Walking more and more, but still not all the time! She's suddenly talking up a storm though. She's been a chatterbox for a while now, but in the past couple weeks, she's suddenly saying mama, dada, baby, hello (huh-lo, or heddo) and hi (including "hi baby") along with all her babbling. She tries to say kitty, but it's sometimes "tsee-tsee" and sometimes has a K, lol. Animal sounds are a big thing around here, though dogs and monkeys say the same thing (kind of a grunting "ooh-ooh-ooh"), and cows say "mmmmmmm."

Dh has agreed to a homebirth and the midwife said nothing in my history would keep her from accepting me into her care, so we're on! I had a visit from one of my totem animals (the one who appeared all through my pregnancy with Lucy, starting before I even tested positive!) today to confirm that we're making the right choice.







: I'm not sure we'll TTC this month or next, since I'd like an October or November babe, but since I want to avoid Dec/Jan/Feb here in the land of lake effect snow, we might just in case it takes longer than it took me to get pregnant with Lucy! If we miss that window, we'll wait and try for a spring 2010 baby.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm back in the land of the living. Ugh. DS1 was definitely having some stomach pain today, and DS2 said he was but you can never tell if he's just mimicking or not. DH and I made some good progress on getting things ready here. Not super-dramatic, but the inspiring kind that makes you want to keep going.







And my mom is going to help out with the kids on Sunday and Monday so we can get things finished. Whew.

On top of that, we got a notice from the IRS today about an issue we've been dealing with them for the last 8 months or so. They claimed I filed wrong (they were right) and we owed them a bunch of money (they were wrong). They finally agreed to our claim that my filing error was in MY favor and they owe us a lot more than we'd originally gotten back.







:







:







: This, on the day I find out that if I send my hard drive in, it will for sure be $500-2500 to fix.







: So, who knows, maybe I can get it fixed - well, the data off - anyway.







(But, good grief, I hope it's not that much!!) Of course they have no idea when the refund will come but I guess it'll be a nice surprise!

Rachel, sounds like great news! Though I was wondering for a minute if I'd missed the BIG news already.









Michelle, too cute! Judah LOVES to dance!

Jeanine, so glad you didn't get roped into doing that! There are very few people I would babysit for, and often regret it if I do end up doing it.

Jess, hooray for being done!!







:







: stinks, though.







So sorry her timing is rotten! My dad stayed with us this summer, and DH's dad and his wife stayed here in August, and so somehow I have no good excuse to have MIL *not* stay here! But now I have to make sure *everything* is spotless. She knows her DS is a terrible housekeeper (she told him to make sure there was a path through his office so she can walk to the futon!







), but somehow I'm supposed to be better at it.









Katie, hooray for sleep!









Speaking of sleep, I gotta get some... G'night!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We have a gymnastics training facility in town that is very professionally run. Luckily the open up for the rest of us on Fridays and I was able to make it yesterday. A few homeschoolers, 20 toddlers/preschoolers and their parents set loose on real equipment. The girls loved it. The owner generally tries to recruit my oldest dd but luckily she is aging out. Alice was very good and on the team at age 5 but we didn't like the time or money it required. That and we know she will be tall as dh and I are pretty short for our families and I am 5'9". Linus and the little girls had a great time and I made it out with my wallet intact.







Not only that but the boy took a nap yesterday allowing me to clean a tiny bit and make soup for dinner.

Heather, I am on an old emac and it is quickly becoming outmoded. All my photos are on it though I did make thorough backups in Jan or July? Scary business.

Rachel, it sounds like you are ready. I too thought I had missed a big announcement.

Okay, I need to grocery shop and try not to think about co-ops.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

We went to a birthday party today/tonite. It was fun. We had a good day







:


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

mommajb, the gymnastics sounds like so much fun! My boys want to do more gymnastics, but we had issues with the very-slow-to-warm-up Iain at his Little Gym class this summer. I was thinking of putting them both in, as he did great when they were together, but it hasn't seemed to fit in either schedule or finance. An open gym would be such a blast! I can't remember the last time I backed up.







I'm not entirely sure I ever backed up THAT computer, which was about a year and a half old. My DH has hard drives upon hard drives because they do fail and he has things backed up here and on the internet, but it's all way too out there for me to figure out or deal with. He's intent on getting us a super-secure permanent back-up solution, but I don't even want to think about it!

Jeanine, hurray for a good day and fun party!

We got more work done today - not enough, but more.







And I cut Iain's hair.







He has only had one cut ever, and that was in the Spring. I think it went well. He did fabulously, but as it was only my second time ever cutting his hair, or anyone's long, curly hair, it was an experiment.







I think we like it, though, but we'll see better tomorrow. It looks a LOT shorter even though I only cut off 2-3 inches. The curls get a lot tighter when it's shorter, for the most part. Last time, no one really noticed (well not most people), but I'm pretty sure they'll have to take notice this time! Now I just wish I had pictures... My camera's been out of commission, on top of the computer... agh...

The house smells of black raspberry & vanilla lanolizing mist.







Hoping that will help some of our woolies. I love wool, but am not so good at washing and lanolizing.









Judah was super fussy today... Went to sleep early... Hoping tomorrow goes better!

G'night!


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, we went to toddler group on Tuesday and there was only one other mom and her 13 month old daughter there. I thought there would be more moms and kids, like at the Baby and Me class I went to. And just from the little bit that we talked I don't think I have much in common with this mama, seems more mainstream than some of the other moms I met in prenatal yoga and Baby and Me. Oh well. I really don't have many IRL friends that are moms, and the one that I know the best I haven't talked to in two months, although I called her. Sometimes I just wish I had more mom friends, although I do have my sister and thats good. I watched her DS this morning. Milo went to swim class this morning with DH, and my in laws came over for a few hours, and then I had to go to work, just got back a few minutes ago.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

My Thanksgiving is imploding. We are (were?) palnning to go to my parents' house. I invited my bil after asking my mom. My brother is coming and perhaps bringing his gf. (They are both well past 30 and have been dating for years, she has attended other family functions with him.) I was planning on going up on Wed, perhaps Tues, with just 2 or 3 of my kiddos. I do have ulterior motives - I am running in a race on T-day and I wanted to check in the day before. After talking to my dad he suggested that we leave when dinner is over and take bil home and go home ourselves. Normally we would stay until maybe Sat but plannd to leave on Fri. I have no idea what the reason isthough I could suggest several. I don't mind leaving but I would like to know why and would happily host if they preferred. Ugh. My mom wasn't home and he said I could call and talk to her later. I think she is in a huff at him, will unload at me, and I am not prepared to deal with al lthis tonight. The thing is it involves more than just me. My in-laws are going to think it is because of bil (he has a past). Ugh. Ugh.

The floor is shaking, dh is doing ddr with Alice.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I am not caught up. I am so far behind. I am stressed beyond belief. I am trying really hard to be positive but it isn't working. I am sorry I haven't checked in. I just can't seem to get over myself.

Sending lots of love to everyone!
Wendi


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

If you need to talk, we're here (post or pm)


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Oh, I almost forgot to share my good news:

I think AF is coming







:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

to Wendi and Jeanine.

I almost wonder if she isn't making her way here. I have never gotten my period before 15 months but that wil be dec 2 and my eating is amazing even me.







Some of it is stress induced but I am aware of what I am doing and still can't stop some times.

Heather, I have had to replace my mouse, my keyboard is wonky now and the whole 'puter can't be far behind. I am preparing.







Well, just mentally I am not actually 'preparing'. I should learn from your experiences but I must be slow.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Wendi, I hope everything is okay.

mommajb - I hope everything works out with Thanksgiving and there isn't any drama.

Eww on AF. I'm so glad I don't have to deal with that again for a while.

Liam decided to be stunt man on Saturday night and try to climb on top of his bead rollercoaster, which resulted in it toppling over. He somehow managed to cut the top of his ear on something, I have yet to figure out if it was another toy or what. The cut isn't too bad but there ended up being lots of blood. He is back to the same old climbing and falling today so it must not have scared him too much.

We've decided to go out for dinner on Thanksgiving instead of having me cook for just the 3 of us. It makes more sense that cooking a big meal, and I'm kind of glad that I can get out of cooking a holiday meal for once.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Jamison is 14 1/2 months old. This is my first AF. I should be happy it was gone that long. But no, I'm like "Why not 14 1/2 *years*?" And I'm ill-prepared for it. Must go to town today







, and must scrounge around in the back of the cupboard before I can go to town
















Katie, I'm glad you will have an "easy" Thanksgiving dinner. I hope you go to a yummy restaurant







:

We're going to my parents for Thanksgiving. We went there when ds was 6 months, but for the last 6 years we've done it here. I'm kind of glad we're not doing this year, although the 5 hour drive is not something I'm looking forward to.

While we're at my parents we're going shopping







: Y'know, exciting stuff like Target, Costco, HomeDepot. Stuff they don't have up here in the boonies. DH and I are thinking of going out to dinner too. To a Thai restaurant. Without kids







: Wow! We might get to eat food the kids don't like, without the kids. It's been so long it makes me


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Are you guys going to start talking, or do I need to break out my mundane details again?


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

And no, talk of AF is *not* mundane. Trust me, I can get much more boring :yawning:

I talked to my accountant and insurance agent today.

Want to hear the details?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I talked insurance at lunch while serving spag with marinara and dinner rolls with nacho cheese. Kids are weird. I need to nurse Linus. The big kids are doing papers. We had a chiro appt this afternoon. mundane, mundane.

My mil really does only want a photo for Christmas so I am scrambling. We almost have coordinating outfits, esp if the boys wear black pants and white shirts. Linus will get overalls.

be back soon with more details.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Yay! I'm not alone







:

I'm off to town. A little grocery shopping to get us through till we leave for my parents. It's free kids clothes day at the thrift store so I'm going to shop for my bro who's expecting a boy in Feb, and I'll probably find stuff for my kids that we don't need. I usually go by myself since dh is usually off on mondays. but with the holidays, he's working today, so i'm going with three kids







: We'll see how successful I am. I also need to drop something off at the accountant. Go to the bank so the bills don't







. Oh, and at the top of the list is get some "supplies" to take care of







I've rummaged through every drawer in the house, and all the suitcases. I finally found something in the glove compartment. But I'd really better get to town soon.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I took 4 with me this morning. It was only 1/2 as productive as i needed to be. ds1 would rather stay home and do math than shop with me and his sisters. Have I mentioned he is a genius and smart too?

Plenty left to do and my lentils are ready to be added to the curried onions and apples.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

We are heading to the airport to drop a friend off tonight so he can fly home for Thanksgiving in NY. His deployment is pushed back a bit so we're all really happy that he'll be able to spend this holiday with family.

We have our Christmas picture to do as well for cards, I'm not sure how cooperative Liam will be for them but I hope we get at least one good one.

We've been hearing that Andrew's deployment may have been pushed ahead and we'll find out for sure next week. If they pushed it to the new date he will be gone shortly before this babe is born







We will try and pull some strings to keep him here for 2 extra weeks but there's no guarantee a baby will show up during that time. I guess we knew this was a possibility but I was expecting to have a whole year beforehand instead of 5 months.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

I have mundane details....

My insurance agent dropped off my life insurance policy this morning....finally got that finished. Now I need to decide which of my sisters I want to stipulate as guardian and then get my Will done.

Both my sisters arrive tomorrow with families in tow. Lucy is going to be very happy to have her cousins to run around with.

I have too many errands....not enough time and a non-cooperative toddler today.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't caught up at all still. I am here though and just going to jump in.
I had a migraine all weekend from stress I think. dd1's boyfriend is being clueless and not very helpful and is irritating everyone. dd1 is really disappointed as she thought he would step up when baby got here. I didn't see that happening but she had real hopes. I know that he still can redeem himself at any time but he doesn't even seem to be aware of any deficits so I don't see it happening.







I feel so bad for her.

Dahlia is great and fun and silly and hard to deal with at times. She scowls all the time now because I was trying to be serious about not picking at the outlets. So now she thinks its funny to do bad stuff while scowling at me and looking me in the eye. She is talking so much and LOVES to dance and carries around her babies while dancing.







: She really loves the new baby and is pretty gentle with him except his toes she can't resist pinching them.

I think AF is trying to work her way back to me. I am so hormonal and pimply and feeling weird.

Well it has taken me all morning just to get this written.
I will try to catch up at some point.

Wendi


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

i keep getting blown away by DD2's shenanigains. She is just over 14 months, she has been walking since a week before her 1st birthday, she "talks" all the time, she has a few"real" words "hello" and "bye" complete with hand waving, "shuttup" "no" anf "fred" and i think but not sure se says "shit" (yeah, my bad,oops)
she is aslo clever, she can scale the sofa, climb in her stroller, on request too. she runs pretty much everywhere indoors, she has reas9oning skills i still dont see in my 6yr old. for exampke, today i was in bath, asked hubby to breing her in for a wash, he stripped her off and she walks in, there is something in her way, she cant quiye step over it, so she bends down, picks it up, moves it, puts it down, and carries on to the bath.
she scared the dog the otherday, she accidentaly hurt him some how, he walked to dh, away from baby, she walked to him, patted him rump made a cooinf sound then hugged him, patted him again and walked off, as if she was saying oh poor doggy, im sorry, all better now.

she loves dance class, yep, she joins in with DD1 and DS2 in toddler dance (so do i as DS2 wont if i am not there, he has gone from having to hold my hand the whole time to me just joining in, he just needs to know im there)
she loves being a part of it, she wriggles and get upset if she cant join in, she is not old enought to "pay" so she get in for free, i have asked if i should sign her but was told she is too young.

she strikes me adn very smart for a baby her age. so much so i am wondering if i have a gifted child in there, and i jstu need to do what i can to help her flourish, the others too, but something about Evie just shines.
anyway i have babbled enought, its late and i need to get to bed

Night all

Kiz


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

So, town was thrilling as usual









Although I did get two brown grocery bags full of baby clothes for my bro







:. Plus a few things for my kids.

I'm making mexican lasagna for dinner







:

I need to start packing for my parents' house. It's a little early, since we're not leaving till Wednesday, but I need to make sure we have enough clean clothes. And if I need to do laundry, I'm gonna need a couple days, cause I'm slow like that.

Katie -







I really hope Andrew will get to be home for the birth

Mommajb - I think *I* would rather stay home alone and do math than shop. Of course, once everyone left I'd probably not do the math. But that whole "stay home alone" part is very foreign and appealing to me









Wendi - is there any way you could gently let him know what to do? I think a lot of men are clueless about how to help out.







I hope everything works itself out soon. It's a huge transition for everyone, you included.









Kiz - Evie sounds so cute









First Time Mama - I don't have many friends IRL. That's why I have internet friends














: I find it hard to meet people IRL who I like and whose kids I like and want mine to be around. I'm too picky, I guess. I was pretty lonely when it was just me and ds. Now that there's three kids, I get out even less, but it's totally fine with me now. Go figure.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

You ladies are so much more interesting when you share your mundane details.

katie, I hope the dates and all work out for you. try not to borrow rtoruble right now if you can help it.









Michelle, you are on top of things with the will.

Kiz, it does sound like you have a smartie on your hands.

jeanine, I think with multiple kiddos it is just to hard to find the right families to hang with. I mean, first they have to be on the sme reproductive schedule, you have to like their style and their children, the rest of the family needs to get along and so on. Too much. I like my imaginary on-line friends.







Have you noticed how bad my typing has gotten? It isn't me it is the wretched keyboard. I promise.

First time momma, I can only repeat what jeanine said.









Wendi, I had ideas for her bf but then I realized that I still have so much work to do on dh that I am in no position to share what hasn't worked for me.







I do hope everyone can come around even if you find yourself in the position of waiting for him to get some maturity and perspective. Remind her to ask for what she wants, not just get mad when she doesn't get it. He needs to be given the opportunity and he probably can't figure it out on his own. He did not give birth.

Earlier when I said I got out of the gym with my wallet intact, I, um, went back tonight. I signed all three girls up for a winter term. Holiday money and good exercise and all sorts of things. We'll see if Charlotte can follow directions.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I agree, mundane details are much better than silence.

I'm *still* working on health insurance crap. blech. in addition to filling out the personal form, i have to fill out all the employer forms too. blech.

Michelle - you rock! hopefully we get around to life insurance and a will before another 7 years goes by







: .







oh, that reminds me. there *is* a life insurance packet around here somewhere. dh is supposed to be in charge of it. i guess i'll fill it out and tell him where to sign









I hate







. She needs to go away and not come back for another 14 1/2 months.

here's a funny conversation I had with dh the other day:
me - i think aunt flo's coming for a visit
dh -







who?
me - aunt flo........you don't know who aunt flo is?
dh -







from Nemo?







:









the kids all woke up earlier than usual today. they are excited about going to gramma and grampa's. they don't realize we're leaving not until tomorrow. want to place bets on how many times today dd1 asks "are we going to gramma and grampa's now?"

ds wants muffins for breakfast. guess i should get on that.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

So quiet around here....

One sister has made it in with her 5yo DD and 2 yo DS. Lucy has been following them around like a little puppy. Other sister is on the road and we will see her in the morning with her almost 2yo DS.







: Lots of chaos, noise and fun. My parents love it.

I will sneak away with Lucy in the morning to take her to her Little Gym class. Since her class she has been bending down to do a somersault...it is too cute. Let's see what fun she learns this week. Then we will be off to the office to tie up some loose ends and then we will return to the chaos.

Can't wait to see Lucy





















: tomorrow in her class.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I was busy today getting ready to go to my parents. We're leaving tomorrow, and I don't know if I'll be on again before Monday. I hope you ladies have a happy Thanksgiving







:








:







:







:







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Jeanine!


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Have a safe trip, Jeanine!








Wendi.

I don't really have much to update on our end. Still not walking really, but she's saying new words every day! She's been having a possible allergic reaction to some apple cinnamon "Perky O's" last night and this morning, but it might just be a cold coming on. We're having my mom and brothers over for Thanksgiving and have managed to find/make everything "safe" for Lucy and me, except pumpkin pie (but we did find a safe apple pie!). I've been cleaning and reorganizing and making plans for things I want to change about the house, lol, before potential-future-homebirth. The midwife we've talked to does prenatals at home, I believe, so I want the house to be presentable as soon as possible, just in case!


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

Last night DH helped me cook a nutloaf for Thanksgiving dinner. We made extra just for us.







: Yum! And almost the whole time we were chopping and mixing, Milo was just content playing by himself in the living room. I love my boy! I love how easy and happy he is! We are just going to have dinner with my side of the family tomorrow (mother, stepfather, and stepbrother and his family), and they have kids close to Milos age 2 and 1/2 year old boy and a 10 month old girl, so I think Milo will have fun with them. Friday we are going over to DH's parents house to decorate their Christmas tree (already?!) and out to dinner. Milo has been a stomach bug I think. Monday he threw up in the car and had no apetite, and yesterday and today he has had awful smelling, runny, mucosy poop. Not fun to deal with cloth diapers. Today he ate a little more and seems to be interested in food again, so I hope it's passing and he won't be sick for Thanksgiving. I have to work Sun night, but I am so incredibly excited that DH and I have 3 days off in a row together. I REALLY need to call and figure out Milo's health insurance, as we're switching, and I have been procrastinating it for a week. Ugh. Today's a little cold and rainy so we're indoors.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

: Happy Thanksgiving!







:


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Last year with our new babes I remember posting how thankful I was to have you all here with your experience, helpful advice and loving support. I am even more so thankful this year to "know" each of you. Thank you!!!







:








Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

You're so sweet, Michelle









I am thankful for this group as well, you're all the best ladies I know!

I hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I hope I have enough energy for more of an update soon but we have come and gone and are now wondering when the kids will go to bed as they slept for two hours in the car. I know I am tired. :yawning:








this is how tired I am. I came on to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving and say how grateful I am for women in my ddc that understand where I am and where I am coming from even when I am not sure where I am headed. Got that?


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeanine, you are cracking me up!







:







I wish our thrift store had free kids cloths.

Chaya just got over an ear infection - I gave her her first dose of antibiotics. Our ped, whom I love, does not hand out prescriptions like candy and prefers to keep things natural, recommended the atbx so we did. I gave her probiotics during the course, took them as well, and am continuing to do so. ANyhoo - she had an ear infection, has a cold, and is getting molars.





















:







I went to Walmart







: to fill the Rx and bought her a ride-on plastic thingy from FP or something as a consolation gift because she goes crazy for those things at playdates. It wasn't too expensive - but the next day we were at the kids consignment shop and they had THE SAME ONE for $5. Grr.

THanksgiving was wonderful.... aside from DHs best friend's political views at the dinner table. I hope not to offend anyone here but he is so extremely anti-gay it's almost comical. And one of my best friends was here with her live in girlfriend. I dunno if he just didn't get who was in the audience or what, but he basically said that CA prop 8 didn't pass because Gay people have "gone too far" and "asked for too many rights"

Seriously? Is this 1950??? And no, he did not vote for Change.

We are in CA and don't go back to WI till Dec 2! It's 25F and snowing there and 65F here in CA. I'm going to be







:







:

Tomorrow Dh and I are going on a DATE! We're seeing a movie!!

Jeanine: I still don't have AF but I just ordered a diva cup because I'm hoping I'll get it some time soon. We want to TTC but the whole lactation induced ammenhorea (sp) is putting a kink in the plans.

Which is currently the *only* kinky thing about my life.










okay. Now I just need to go to bed.

love ya, ladies! So thankful for you all and for this board.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

faliciagayle, you are cracking me up. You are sure to get pregnant now. I ordered a diva cup and two set of sponges over the years that I have never gotten to use. This is about the age (of the baby) I order them at, then I get pregnant, repeat. It works!

I ran the Drumstick Dash here and didn't make my goal time but will try again next month. It was a 4.5 mile race and I did it in 40:33. I was hoping to beat 39 minutes.

We are home from my parents which went well enough and bil is visiting. I must go shower and make breakfast before the kids are up.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

quick hi to all you lovely mamas.

Congratulations to Kaija and gramma Wendi (be easy on yourself!)

Yann is walking and talking He says: stinky, boire - french word for drink, the names of his siblings, mama, tata -for papa, doggy, woofwoof, dirty (when I open the dishwasher. He then either climbs into it and starts removing the dishes, or he simply shuts the door, then goes and pulls all the pots and pans out of the cabinets.) He is climbing everything in sight and is the silliest little baby boy I have ever known. He loves to remove his diapers - thankfully he is learning to go in the potty, if I take him there. Sometimes he tells me he needs to go.
Still nursing a lot, not sleeping through the night. Has 7 teeth.

Still no pp AF although I feel it may be coming soon. Baby lust has kicked in, and even the kids are asking when we will make baby #5. Of course dh doesn't want another and even if he did we would actually have to have sex every once in a while to achieve that... oh well.

Miss you all. Still hoping for internet at home. Maybe for christmas???


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

I hardly ever get time to drop in and update, but I have a few minutes now so here I go...

Sean is 15 months and is just a joy







: He says a few words (mama, dada, dog, that...) and can point to most body parts when asked. He loves books and loves going to the zoo. He has so much charm.

I have an appt. scheduled in January to have my tubes tied because 3 kids (4 including DH's DD from a previous marriage) is enough for me! but, lo and behold... I'm pregnant! Talk about shock. I'm excited (but cautious considering my history of miscarriages) but poor DH is taking it hard. But I know he'll come around and everything will be fine.

I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving. Hard to believe the holidays are upon us... Take care!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaE* 
I hardly ever get time to drop in and update, but I have a few minutes now so here I go...

Sean is 15 months and is just a joy







: He says a few words (mama, dada, dog, that...) and can point to most body parts when asked. He loves books and loves going to the zoo. He has so much charm.

I have an appt. scheduled in January to have my tubes tied because 3 kids (4 including DH's DD from a previous marriage) is enough for me! but, lo and behold... I'm pregnant! Talk about shock. I'm excited (but cautious considering my history of miscarriages) but poor DH is taking it hard. But I know he'll come around and everything will be fine.

I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving. Hard to believe the holidays are upon us... Take care!

Congratulations, Erica!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Erica!!

family photos - mil wants one for Christmas. I think ds1 is at too awkward an age to preserve it on film but as he won't outgrow it for another 20 years we decided to give it a try. BIL was the photographer and we took over 80 shots. I am not happy with any of them. Feel free to look around if snapfish will let you.

my family

dh and me

When we got married we had the same hair color and mine darkens with each pregnancy.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats Erica!!!

Hello Plaid


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello?

More than 24 hours w/o anything?

I hope everyone is happy and healthy, contentedly enjoying hearth and home.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Plaid, join us anyway you can.

I have a WWYD for everyone. We have had the crib set up this whole time but never used it for Linus. I think the window of use is closed and that we should take it down. It is so big and empty except for laundry and other things I am hiding under blankets. On the other hand taking it down means (to me) he will never really nap independently. Currently he nurses or walks in the stroller or in a carrier. I cannot transition him from me to the bed but I can to the stroller. I know people use them for 3 years or so if possible but I am thinking that if he isn't in it by 15 months he won't ever take to it, YKWIM? So, who has a crib set up, who uses it for the baby, who would take it down, who would leave it alone as is, or other, please explain.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend. We had a lovely Thanksgiving dinner, and then one of our kitties passed away very suddenly that evening. It's been very difficult trying to stay cheerful, even when I put up the Christmas tree. Everything reminds me of him and the other three cats are kind of subdued and confused without him, which just makes it worse.

That's the big news of our weekend.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh *ishy*, I am so sorry. I hate when big bad things occur on holidays, anniversaries, and the like.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

To keep up with the serial posting...

All weekend this thread has bombed my computer out. Not mdc, not firefox, not going on-line, not the toddler forum, not any other thread, just this one. What gives?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Plaid, join us anyway you can.

I have a WWYD for everyone. We have had the crib set up this whole time but never used it for Linus. I think the window of use is closed and that we should take it down. It is so big and empty except for laundry and other things I am hiding under blankets. On the other hand taking it down means (to me) he will never really nap independently. Currently he nurses or walks in the stroller or in a carrier. I cannot transition him from me to the bed but I can to the stroller. I know people use them for 3 years or so if possible but I am thinking that if he isn't in it by 15 months he won't ever take to it, YKWIM? So, who has a crib set up, who uses it for the baby, who would take it down, who would leave it alone as is, or other, please explain.
















I bet if you take it down you'll get pregnant again







:

Seriously though, if you don't think he'll transition to it I would probably take it down. I don't have a crib set up currently, but if I did leaving it up without using it would just mean taking up more space.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishyfishie* 
I hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend. We had a lovely Thanksgiving dinner, and then one of our kitties passed away very suddenly that evening. It's been very difficult trying to stay cheerful, even when I put up the Christmas tree. Everything reminds me of him and the other three cats are kind of subdued and confused without him, which just makes it worse.

That's the big news of our weekend.









I'm so sorry Ishy


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Liam has gone through a major growth spurt again. The 18-24 month Kate Quinn pants I just bought him that were fitting a little long are now 3 inches too short. He seems a bit heavier as well but I haven't weighed him in a while. He has been Mr. Attitude lately and loves causing trouble, he is now able to reach everything on the kitchen counter so I'm having to be creative about hiding things. His words have exploded also, he is currently saying: Mama, dad, cook, cookie, cracker, hot, apple, banana, good, yum yum, mine, up, look, night night, what's that, and a bunch of others.

We will find out this week exactly when Andrew is set to leave (hopefully). My heart feels broken when I think about him missing out on this birth and meeting this baby, he is so downhearted about it and I know he is feeling really disappointed. I am just keeping my fingers crossed and praying for good news.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Yikes! I finally read through everything (at least mostly).

My MIL is still here so computer time has been at a minimum. I did finally set up my own computer again, but getting it tweaked back to how I like it will be hard! It still seems strange and foreign, and I keep realizing just how much I've lost on the old hard drive.









ishy, so sorry about your kitty!







I dreamed my cat was back the other night, and was pretty miffed when DH woke me from that dream. I still miss her, and she's been gone for 6 years now. I hope you're able to grieve and still enjoy the holidays.









Erica, congrats! I hope all goes well!!

Katie, keep us posted on what you find out.









Wendi,







. Hope things find a "normal" there.

Judah started signing "eat" today at lunch. He's understood it forever, it seems, but hadn't said it. He sat down at lunch at our regular Sunday restaurant and started signing it. I was practically screeching at DH, "look! Look! He's signing it!"







It's such a sweet thing, too! More words, more signs... He's growing so fast!

He is NOT, however, sleeping well.







We finally have two bottom molars and I'm worried about what else may be coming in now. He's been waking up crying nearly on the hour, it seems. (Due any minute now, I think.) The other day he was fussy ALL. DAY. But the next day was a lot better. Of course having my MIL here doesn't help too much. Stress levels are up and there's a stranger (to him) in the house. But I think he's adjusted better now and is back to being a sweet, happy guy most of the time.

After Thanksgiving he got really awful diaper rash - clearly from whatever's in his stools. Awful.







He has what look like two blisters left now, and the rest is healed. But I'm sure he's allergic to something. In those few days he had eggs, dairy, and who knows what else. He tried pickles for the first time, had a banana to bind it all up, etc. DH keeps saying we need to stop ALL solids with him, but that's not really possible right now! He wants to EAT! So I'm not sure what to do, as it's not acute allergies, but he's very much disturbed by SOMETHING.









We're heading to NASA tomorrow and hopefully will enjoy a day out. We've spent two full days doing nothing but sitting around the house with MIL. Sunday we were out most of the day and it was better. But after Friday and Saturday, I had to get out - so we went looking at Christmas lights and broke out the Christmas music. I haven't been to NASA in probably 15 years so it should be fun!

Yep, I'm rambling... tired, and too much going on. Take care, mamas!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
I bet if you take it down you'll get pregnant again







:

Seriously though, if you don't think he'll transition to it I would probably take it down. I don't have a crib set up currently, but if I did leaving it up without using it would just mean taking up more space.

Katie, you had better duck for cover saying such things!! Now I have to leave it up a bit longer as I am not ready to grow this family again.

Heather, I hope Judah is doing much better today and you enjoy NASA.








to all you lovely Mommas. Enjoy this holiday season. The toddlers are so easily fascinating and fascinated.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

December Thread!


----------

